# Music



## HDRider

I like music, all kinds of music. My tastes are very electric. 

I would like to ask you to share music you like, maybe others would like it too. I am not saying classics, be they rock or country, but something new to you that you like.

Here is one I just found..


----------



## HDRider

And one of my favorite artists.


----------



## HDRider

Another favorite artist in the same vein as RTC, and from my favorite public radio program https://www.hos.com/


----------



## Evons hubby

I like music. All kinds of music, ok, not into noise that some lable as being music so let's just say many different kinds. Back porch pickin and grinnin, to orchestra classic.


----------



## mreynolds

Never heard of Uncle Lucious but I can relate to that song since I was raised on the Brazos too.


----------



## Riverdale

I'll listen to just about anything......


except 'new' country and rap


----------



## HDRider

Ya'll supposed to share the music you like.. I have a hard time finding new music that I like. There is way too much crap, and over produced pop to sift through in one life time, and that is all I have, or less than half that now.


----------



## Redlands Okie

Ian Tyson


----------



## HDRider

That is what I am talking about Red. I like that.

It reminded me of this old obscure favorite, but on the other side of that coin


----------



## Redlands Okie

Mandolin orange


----------



## HDRider

I love mandolin music, and dulcimer too


----------



## Redlands Okie

Be interesting to see what pops up on this thread


----------



## Cabin Fever

This is my absolute favorite music youtube by one of my favorite outlaw country sangers.


----------



## HDRider

Maybe everyone has heard this one. I first heard it in Philly on https://whyy.org/ and knew it would do well.


----------



## manfred

I like no kind of music. The sound annoys me.


----------



## HDRider

Found this one today..


----------



## HDRider

manfred said:


> I like no kind of music. The sound annoys me.


Do you like to hear birds sing?


----------



## MoonRiver

New take on an old classic.


----------



## dmm1976

My favorite drinking song


----------



## dmm1976

My theme song


----------



## dmm1976

The mandolin is nice, I like the mandocello


----------



## dmm1976

My kind of happy music.


----------



## dmm1976

Oh man I love this song....i know it won't be popular but


----------



## M5farm




----------



## dmm1976

Ok I'll.stop now. Lol. I'll leave you with an oldie but a goody.


----------



## Fishindude

I listen to Outlaw Country station on XM radio quite a bit. Some artists I have grown to like recently include; Ray Wiley Hubbard, Lucinda Williams, Blackberry Smoke, Chris Knight, James McMurty, etc.


----------



## mreynolds

Fishindude said:


> I listen to Outlaw Country station on XM radio quite a bit. Some artists I have grown to like recently include; Ray Wiley Hubbard, Lucinda Williams, Blackberry Smoke, Chris Knight, James McMurty, etc.


Hah, like me some Hubbard too. 

"Screw you. We're from Texas"


----------



## wiscto

Probably not a good representation of the rest of their music, one of their more unique songs, but I dig the pickup-yell. Kings of Leon. Bunch of Sooners.






Muse. Try to ignore how annoying Graham Norton is, music starts shortly.







Other than that, I guess Pink Floyd, Metallica, and Pearl Jam probably round out my top five favorites. It's safe to say I lean heavily into the rock realm. My car tends to be loud. Kids look at me like, "Why does that old guy think he's cool?"


----------



## HDRider

mreynolds said:


> Hah, like me some Hubbard too.
> 
> "Screw you. We're from Texas"


I wish there wad a good vid on that. All I have found were poor quality and he was fall down drunk..


----------



## mreynolds

HDRider said:


> I wish there wad a good vid on that. All I have found were poor quality and he was fall down drunk..


Yeah he is the true definition of Texas outlaw country. I remember once going to a concert with Hank Jr. He didn't even get one good song out before he left. Or was assisted off stage anyway.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

I'm a coal miners granddaughter from WV and KY...
Where they kept the mash a workin and the lightning dripping... can i hear an amen... lol


----------



## HDRider

Nothing will get you quicker than that good corn liqueur. Amen


----------



## MoonRiver

Had to share this. They just posted it this morning. Reina del Cid is the stage name of the lead singer and also the name of her group which seems to vary from week to week. The girl on the left is Toni who is a phenominal guitar player and sings harmony.

They post a new song every Sunday. Sometimes it's an original Reina has written, but more often it is a cover of a classic. This week they covered the Chiffons' One Fine Day and did an excellent job. I'll link another song as well so you can hear how good Toni is on the guitar. (Make sure you watch the end of Jambalaya)


----------



## MoonRiver

Another recent new find for me is Larkin Poe - also known as the Lovell Sisters, Rebecca and Megan. They play some mean blues.


----------



## MoonRiver

And one more fairly recent find. Guys, don't let her look you in the eyes!

Fingerstyle guitarist Gabriella Quevedo.


----------



## MoonRiver

And one more. Notice I posted all females! 

This is 2 harp players who will blow you away with The Who's Baba O'Riley


----------



## GTX63

dmm1976 said:


> The mandolin is nice, I like the mandocello


I thought I was the only one who has heard that song let alone enjoyed it. Beautiful sound that they never tried to copy again. Love it.


----------



## HDRider

Moon, those were nice. Some talent for sure, and on their own, not some over produced piece.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I really like Cardi B Bodack Yellow.


----------



## keenataz

wiscto said:


> Probably not a good representation of the rest of their music, one of their more unique songs, but I dig the pickup-yell. Kings of Leon. Bunch of Sooners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muse. Try to ignore how annoying Graham Norton is, music starts shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, I guess Pink Floyd, Metallica, and Pearl Jam probably round out my top five favorites. It's safe to say I lean heavily into the rock realm. My car tends to be loud. Kids look at me like, "Why does that old guy think he's cool?"



Hey you got excellent taste in music. Or I guess I should say, I agree with you.

Yup this 59 year old can make his Jeep rock.


----------



## wiscto

keenataz said:


> Hey you got excellent taste in music. Or I guess I should say, I agree with you.
> 
> Yup this 59 year old can make his Jeep rock.


And you have excellent taste in vehicles, if I must say so myself.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA




----------



## HillsOfSWVA




----------



## HillsOfSWVA




----------



## HillsOfSWVA




----------



## HDRider

You Ok Hills..


----------



## HillsOfSWVA

Doin good HD how bout you


----------



## HDRider

HillsOfSWVA said:


> Doin good HD how bout you


Sorry to be so short, I should have said, you are OK in my book, I like your music.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Boorish.


----------



## wiscto

Irish Pixie said:


> Boorish.


What in the world is your problem _now_?


----------



## HDRider

wiscto said:


> What in the world is your problem _now_?


She is trying to get this locked.


----------



## Irish Pixie

HDRider said:


> She is trying to get this locked.





HDRider said:


> Stupid


----------



## HDRider

It was stupid to cancel the dance. To call music that someone likes boorish is rude.


----------



## Irish Pixie

HDRider said:


> It was stupid to cancel the dance. To call music that someone likes boorish is rude.


Your opinion, huh? Ain't it great?


----------



## wiscto




----------



## keenataz

Don't know how to embed video, but 

Dixie Chicks "Not Ready to Make Nice"
Dropkick Murphys "I'm Shipping Up To Boston"
Rage Against The Machine "Guerilla Radio"
Pennywise "@@@@ Authority"


----------



## HDRider

keenataz said:


> Don't know how to embed video, but
> 
> Dixie Chicks "Not Ready to Make Nice"
> Dropkick Murphys "I'm Shipping Up To Boston"
> Rage Against The Machine "Guerilla Radio"
> Pennywise "@@@@ Authority"


All you have to do is put the link in if it is YouTube


----------



## emdeengee

I have a whole selection of music that is not even my music - not something that I particularly like but don't dislike as it was what my parents loved and it always brings back wonderful memories.
Nat King Cole
Perry Como
Patsy Cline
Elvis 
and many more


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Enrique Iglesias... Bailando
put the speakers on the porch...




Then came Despacito...
did you notice the chickens... lol


----------



## ticndig




----------



## ticndig




----------



## Irish Pixie

ticndig said:


>


I love this version of House of the Rising Sun. Thank you.


----------



## ticndig

Irish Pixie said:


> I love this version of House of the Rising Sun. Thank you.


you're welcome , the pan flute is very relaxing to me .


----------



## Irish Pixie

ticndig said:


> you're welcome , the pan flute is very relaxing to me .


It is, and so beautiful.


----------



## ticndig




----------



## HDRider

I saw a street band from Peru, wandering the streets of Lyon with about 8 players and varying sizes of guitars and one guy with a bandoleer of pan flutes. They were fantastic, so full of energy. I bought a cd from them. I love flute music.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA




----------



## HillsOfSWVA

So much good music out there.. just depends on what mood you are in


----------



## emdeengee

Redlands Okie said:


> Ian Tyson


Maybe one of the best story tellers ever.
Navajo Rug, Cowboy Pride, The Coyote and The Cowboy, Cowboys Don't Cry and of course, Four Strong Winds.


----------



## MoonRiver

I loved Melody Gardot's first 3 albums, but since then not so much until this new song. It must have been the experience of a lifetime hearing this performed in concert. All the instruments weave in and out along with Melody's voice.






Here's an early song which first attracted me to her music. She started singing as therapy after being hit by a car while riding her bike. That's where this song came from. She suffered brain damage and had almost no short term memory. So the song "Sweet Memory".


----------



## HDRider




----------



## alleyyooper

Heard this one yesterday and brought back memorys, had to dance to.







 Al


----------



## AmericanStand

Id swear some of these guys are my neighbors.





Even though it was shot a 1000 miles away.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

America - A horse with no name
When will they name this horse?


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey


----------



## HillsOfSWVA

Lionel Richie is the man


----------



## HillsOfSWVA

These two guys... Awesome


----------



## HDRider

tiffanysgallery said:


> America - A horse with no name
> When will they name this horse?


Its name is heroin.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA

A couple of local guys that are not all that well known but they are really good


----------



## dmm1976

keenataz said:


> Don't know how to embed video, but
> 
> Dixie Chicks "Not Ready to Make Nice"
> Dropkick Murphys "I'm Shipping Up To Boston"
> Rage Against The Machine "Guerilla Radio"
> Pennywise "@@@@ Authority"


I love pennywise.


----------



## catsboy

wiscto said:


>


Oh, by the way, which ones Pink?


----------



## hardrock

Love the old time music


----------



## hardrock

dmm1976 said:


> I love pennywise.


Keenataz, right click on the video, copy the video url. In the post reply, click video icon, box comes up, paste video url, click imbed video. Doesn't show video in the post reply, but when you click post reply, the video comes up.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

HDRider said:


> Its name is heroin.


O, say it isn't so!
Never heard anyone name their horse heroin. 
Saw America in concert at the skypac in ky about five years ago. One member said the most asked question was,"When are you going to name that horse?" Lol, the crowd like it!


----------



## tiffanysgallery




----------



## HDRider

tiffanysgallery said:


> O, say it isn't so!
> Never heard anyone name their horse heroin.
> Saw America in concert at the skypac in ky about five years ago. One member said the most asked question was,"When are you going to name that horse?" Lol, the crowd like it!


Horse is another name for heroin.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

HDRider said:


> Horse is another name for heroin.


Never heard of it, don't even live on that side of town. 

Can you imagine how many other hits CCR would have had if they had stayed together for more than like 3 yrs...
*Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou *


----------



## MoonRiver

I'll raise you a Bootleg (girl in white dress).


----------



## HDRider

The sad thing about CCR is how they got screwed by their label.


----------



## keenataz

hardrock said:


> Keenataz, right click on the video, copy the video url. In the post reply, click video icon, box comes up, paste video url, click imbed video. Doesn't show video in the post reply, but when you click post reply, the video comes up.







Not best quality video, but like the song


----------



## keenataz

HDRider said:


> The sad thing about CCR is how they got screwed by their label.


Fogerty really got screwed over the years. So many creative years were lost because of legal issues.


----------



## keenataz

Another one. Powderfinger by Neil Young. Great song and great story but not sure what the story is.


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## wiscto

Being from GenX, I knew the Steve Miller Band because his music was still really popular with us, but I really only knew the name Les Paul because they named a line of guitar after his own creation. I wonder how many people, even in my home state of Wisconsin where these two guitar legends are from, will remember them, and will they remember that Les Paul was actually Steve Miller's godfather? Les Paul heard Miller playing with a guitar at 4 years old and encouraged him from that day forth.

Here they are a little over ten years ago now, playing some blues. Listen that old man tinker on that guitar. Still sounds like the Wizard of Waukesha.


----------



## Cornhusker




----------



## Cornhusker




----------



## Cornhusker




----------



## Cornhusker




----------



## farmrbrown

In memoriam of today.............


----------



## keenataz

farmrbrown said:


> In memoriam of today.............


Thanks Love it

We were all so young back then.


----------



## farmrbrown

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## HDRider

@Cornhusker - That is why I started this thread. Those were good, and something I have never heard before.


----------



## emdeengee

We love the music by the Australian composer Barrington Phelong. He is most famous for the themes for TV shows and movies. One of our favourites is the theme from the British TV series INSPECTOR MORSE. One of the great detective series of all times. The introduction of morse code into the music is very clever.


----------



## Cornhusker

HDRider said:


> @Cornhusker - That is why I started this thread. Those were good, and something I have never heard before.


Glad you liked them
I'm all over the place with music, and there's a lot more I could share, but I don't want to hog up the whole thread


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Little River Band - Lady


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Bob Seger - Turn The Page


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Little Big Town - Bring It On Home


----------



## wiscto

Anyone watch that show Vikings on History Channel? The vocalist is a Swede named Einar Selvik, he sings in Old Norse and plays old instruments.


----------



## no really

wiscto said:


> Anyone watch that show Vikings on History Channel? The vocalist is a Swede named Einar Selvik, he sings in Old Norse and plays old instruments.


Yes watched it and enjoyed it! Love that music.


----------



## miggyb

Social D, anybody?https://www.vevo.com/watch/social-distortion/when-the-angels-sing/USSM20301585


----------



## MoonRiver

This is someone I found recently. Josh (Turner) is an unbelievable guitar player and brings in friends to sing and play with him (he has a great voice too). When he reached 10 million views on Youtube, he made this video and had all his friends and parents do a cameo. It is brilliant. You need to watch to the end or you miss the magic. You might want to make it full screen too.


----------



## MoonRiver

This is Josh with Larkin, who he made an album with. She is an absolutely brilliant jazz singer. This song is one she wrote.


----------



## MoonRiver

Josh with Kami. Back in the 70's, I loved Joni Mitchell, but her voice gave me a headache. I went to her concert and my headache was so bad I had to go sit in the car.

Kami's voice doesn't give me a headache. This is brilliant.


----------



## MoonRiver

Every time I listen to a Josh Turner song, I get hooked. This is one more you might like. Amy Whitehouse did a cover of this song by the Zutons - Valerie.

The 2 girls have their own channel, but all of Josh's friends seem to step it up when they sing with him. They also appeared in The Weight video.


----------



## Fridrix

Thank you for such a wonderful selection of songs and beautiful music. I like to collect similar musical copies. And for download I was recommended to the site https://flvconverter.net/ which converts video from YouTube to the music track. I'm a music lover who likes to listen to old songs.
But not on all sources I find the songs I wanted to listen to. I found a video where the concerts of my favorite artists were filmed


----------



## HDRider

I cannot fird any songs on a download site from Trooper's first album.


----------



## keenataz

HDRider said:


> I cannot fird any songs on a download site from Trooper's first album.


That proves there is truly a god.


----------



## MoonRiver

Abby's dad on keyboards with Leonid and Friends (Russian band). The part where Ambassador Hunt is featured starts at 7:14.


----------



## HDRider

Who is Abby?


----------



## MoonRiver

Abby Huntsman is Fox News week-end anchor, formerly with MSNBC, and Ambassador John Huntsman's daughter.










I just thought it was an interesting juxtaposition of events.

Trump meeting with Putin.

John Huntsman, the US Ambassador to Russia playing keyboards with the Russian band Leonid and Friends who performs Chicago's songlist.

Abby Huntsman reporting on the Trump/Putin summit.

But my post was all about the music. This is one of the best bands I have ever heard, especially their brass section. Their videos are also top quality. I just picked this one to post because Ambassador Huntsman was in it.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

He was forced into a position of being a villain whereas he felt he was a good guy.
The color blue is usually associated with sadness...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Me waking up for work on Monday morning... nostalgia for childhood, the pressure of adulthood...


----------



## HDRider

tiffanysgallery said:


> He was forced into a position of being a villain whereas he felt he was a good guy.
> The color blue is usually associated with sadness...


That is one of my favs. 
The Who did it for me...


----------



## HDRider

Another of my favs. My son was riding in the truck with me when this came on. He said they did a good job redoing it. Ha..


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Chris Lsaak - Wicked Game's one of my fav also. 
The melody, pitch & tone, combined w/a good visual pleasing story-line makes for a beautiful music video.

And then there's interpretation... 
Someone's still going to be cruel, no matter how much you ask them not to be, again.
Staind - Outside


----------



## tiffanysgallery




----------



## tiffanysgallery

Shout out to all the friendships on HT...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Imagine if, you only imagined. No reality. No pain. Just, imagination...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Slash's two melodic guitar solos pretty much makes this version one of the best, if not the best...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Jason Mraz - I won't give up...


----------



## HDRider

That was pretty

Sure made me count my blessings


----------



## big rockpile

big rockpile


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Just want you to know who I am...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Go forth and have no fear...


----------



## shawnlee

I story that can be applied to many things...…..


----------



## HDRider




----------



## tiffanysgallery

pure southern...


----------



## SLADE

tiffanysgallery said:


> pure southern...


I did and do love that song.


----------



## SLADE

tiffanysgallery said:


> Me waking up for work on Monday morning... nostalgia for childhood, the pressure of adulthood...


Hot wheel rock.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Love this song...
Yet, it reminds me... about my brother, who found my diary, and said, 'no more'... no more writing about a boy...
He didn't know I loved that boy...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

To all the people I've never met...
If you have ever had your heart broken, then you can totally relate to this song. Broken hearts can bring us to the lowest level of our lives and it can be impossible to recover... All we can hope for is that another person will find us and make us whole again...


----------



## HDRider

Reminds me of


----------



## HDRider




----------



## tiffanysgallery

Gorgeous voices...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Josh Turner...


----------



## Cabin Fever

tiffanysgallery said:


> Josh Turner...


We used this song in a PowerPoint picture presentation for our son's wedding about 8 years ago.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Lauren Daigle - You Say...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

James Taylor...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Fleetwood Mac...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Lorde...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

It looks like I've hijacked this thread ~ sorry

But hey, since nobody knows I'm here, why not one more...


----------



## HDRider

We know you are here


----------



## tiffanysgallery

HDRider said:


> We know you are here


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Bebe Rexha & Florida Georgia Line ~ Meant To Be ~ Lyrics...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

*Pretenders...*


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Uncle Kracker's remake of Dobie Gray's Drift Away (2003)...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer (from the concert in central park)
~love the little miscommunication right at the start, that makes this song even more endearing~


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Jewel - Foolish Games (Official Video)...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Lady Gaga - Alejandro [Lyrics on Screen]
Anyone else a polyglot?...
la musica la mejor terapia de todas 
Music the best therapy of all


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Nicky Jam & Enrique Iglesias - El Perdón (Lyrics English and Spanish)


----------



## Irish Pixie

I just bought tickets (and a room downtown) for a nationally known Beatles tribute band in March 2019 for Mr. Pixie. So we're listening to this:


----------



## poppy

I like mainly old rock and roll and old country. Here's a sample. Simple songs and a time when girls knew how to dress to be beautiful and sexy but not vulgar. No tattoos or rings hanging out of their noses.


----------



## Irish Pixie

poppy said:


> I like mainly old rock and roll and old country. Here's a sample. Simple songs and a time when girls knew how to dress to be beautiful and sexy but not vulgar. No tattoos or rings hanging out of their noses.


Please post a picture so we can see if you're sexy or vulgar. Also, why do you support sexual predators in your sig line?


----------



## Oxankle

LOL, Pixie; "My tastes are electric" You are going to have to start watching what that darn computer writes. My phone does this to me when I try to text.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Oxankle said:


> LOL, Pixie; "My tastes are electric" You are going to have to start watching what that darn computer writes. My phone does this to me when I try to text.


Huh? What are you referring to?

Is it this post: 



HDRider said:


> *I like music, all kinds of music. My tastes are very electric. *
> 
> I would like to ask you to share music you like, maybe others would like it too. I am not saying classics, be they rock or country, but something new to you that you like.
> 
> Here is one I just found.


I didn't post it.


----------



## poppy

Irish Pixie said:


> Please post a picture so we can see if you're sexy or vulgar. Also, why do you support sexual predators in your sig line?


Unless bib overalls turn you on, I am neither sexy nor vulgar. As to my signature line, I have said many times that leftists have absolutely no sense of humor and I thank you for proving it once again.


----------



## Irish Pixie

poppy said:


> Unless bib overalls turn you on, I am neither sexy nor vulgar. As to my signature line, I have said many times that leftists have absolutely no sense of humor and I thank you for proving it once again.


You're completely right, sexual predators are not humorous in any way. Nor should they be to any decent human being.

You are also correct about bib overalls...


----------



## HDRider

This band is getting so much publicity. NPR no less. Michigan does it again!

"Things have grown so fast and so quickly," Josh says. "Its almost indescribable because it's unfathomable to us."

Greta Van Fleet has a hard-hitting sound that takes you right back to the '70s. The band is a family affair, with 22-year-old twin brothers Josh (vocals) and Jake (guitar) Kiszka fronting the group, and their younger brother, Sam, on bass. As the siblings were growing up in Michigan, a loud and chaotic household ensued as they honed the band's momentum craft. Last year, the members piled into a van and toured the country, which jump-started the band's momentum. Before even releasing a full-length album, the four-member band (rounded out by drummer Danny Wagner) sent two back-to-back singles, "Highway Tune" and "Safari Song," to No. 1 on _Billboard_'s mainstream rock charts, and the band started getting all kinds of buzz. Now, Greta Van Fleet is setting off on its first world tour, in support of its latest album, _Anthem of the Peaceful Army_.

https://www.npr.org/2018/10/23/657465033/greta-van-fleet-isnt-just-for-your-led-zeppelin-loving-dad


----------



## GTX63

HDRider said:


> Reminds me of


No man should ever listen to that song with his hat on.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

1978 Little River Band - Lady


----------



## Oxankle

Irish Pixie said:


> Huh? What are you referring to?
> 
> OOPs: Sorry Pixie, my mistake! It was HD Rider, and I thought that was supposed to be eclectic. Perhaps I just don't understand the language of music.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Lionel Richie - LADY


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Apologize. I've been posting around you'all's conversation... Pardon...


----------



## HDRider

It was a typo. I do prefer Bob post electric tho.


----------



## Oxankle

Tiffany: ??? So far as I can see, no apologies are needed anywhere here. It is an interesting an amusing thread for anyone who does not have a tin ear. I was simply tickled by the way the typing turned what I thought was one word into another I did not expect to see.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Oxankle said:


> ...have a tin ear. I was simply tickled by the way the typing turned what I thought was one word into another I did not expect to see.


 I do that too at times.
I've never heard of a 'tin ear' before, I just learned something new, thank you Oxankle.


----------



## HDRider

Yesterday (Oct. 23), music website Pitchfork ran a scathing review of Greta Van Fleet's debut album, Anthem of the Peaceful Army, and subsequently caused an uproar within the rock community.

As anyone who has ever listened to both Greta and legendary rock act Led Zeppelin knows, immediate comparisons can be drawn between the two acts. Perhaps what is most interesting, however, is that Zeppelin also received an infamously negative review for their debut album, Led Zeppelin I, from Rolling Stone.


----------



## keenataz

poppy said:


> I like mainly old rock and roll and old country. Here's a sample. Simple songs and a time when girls knew how to dress to be beautiful and sexy but not vulgar. No tattoos or rings hanging out of their noses.


Nothing wrong with tattoos.

To each their own


----------



## tiffanysgallery

HDRider said:


> Yesterday (Oct. 23), music website Pitchfork ran a scathing review of Greta Van Fleet's debut album, Anthem of the Peaceful Army, and subsequently caused an uproar within the rock community.
> 
> As anyone who has ever listened to both Greta and legendary rock act Led Zeppelin knows, immediate comparisons can be drawn between the two acts. Perhaps what is most interesting, however, is that Zeppelin also received an infamously negative review for their debut album, Led Zeppelin I, from Rolling Stone.


The lead vocalist sounds like a young Robert Plant in a lot of ways and has used Plant's hand gestures on stage. I think Plant is too well loved to be compared tho. Greta Van Fleet is gonna have to put in the mileage, tour the world, hopefully a Superbowl halftime show, to show what they got. They only have three albums, one just out this month. But won best new artist '17, which is really good. Highway Tune caught a lot of ears in the rock world. The Safari Song drum solo was fantastic. I hope they can stay away from drugs, and stay together, we'll see.


----------



## keenataz

HDRider said:


> It was a typo. I do prefer Bob post electric tho.


Three greatest album combo

Bringing it all Back Home
Highway 61 Revisited
Blonde on Blonde

Released in a 15 month period


----------



## tiffanysgallery

ABBA - S.O.S. 1975...


----------



## HDRider

tiffanysgallery said:


> The lead vocalist sounds like a young Robert Plant in a lot of ways and has used Plant's hand gestures on stage. I think Plant is too well loved to be compared tho. Greta Van Fleet is gonna have to put in the mileage, tour the world, hopefully a Superbowl halftime show, to show what they got. They only have three albums, one just out this month. But won best new artist '17, which is really good. Highway Tune caught a lot of ears in the rock world. The Safari Song drum solo was fantastic. I hope they can stay away from drugs, and stay together, we'll see.


Robert is a rock god, but you have to admit, working in a studio helped him tremendously.

It has been a long time since a band excited me as much as GVF.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

HDRider said:


> It has been a long time since a band excited me as much as GVF.


I've read comments, on other sites, saying 'rock n roll' is back thanks to Greta Van Fleet, so there is excitement out there.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Shine bright like a diamond Rihanna - Diamonds


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Journey - Faithfully


----------



## tiffanysgallery

It's cold outside - Matchbox Twenty - 3AM (Official Video)


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Evanescence - Bring Me To Life...


----------



## MoonRiver

Brand new song from Van Morrison (age 73) from his new album (dec 2018). Rivals all the great early R&B songs. Best with headphones.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind {HD}


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Don McLean - Vincent
Now I understand, what you tried to say to me..




Next time your up at about 5am, look up at the sky, south, at Orion, and think of someone you love


----------



## shawnlee




----------



## tiffanysgallery

Imagine Dragons - Thunder


----------



## HDRider

For all my Canadian friends, and a treat for us Americans..


----------



## GTX63

I believe more people have listened to this song with an open bottle and a dry rag than with ear phones.
_..."I made your supper and your daughter and your son..."_

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Werewolves Of London


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Michael Jackson - Thriller (Shortened Version)


----------



## Bearfootfarm

tiffanysgallery said:


> *Journey* - Faithfully


Steve Perry just released a new solo album (Traces), his first in 24 years:


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Bearfootfarm said:


> Steve Perry just released a new solo album (Traces), his first in 24 years:


I wondered if he would ever make a come back, but Good things do come to those who wait.. the 'voice' is back. 
traces.steveperry.com - signed albums are sold out.. bummer. 
Steve Perry - We're Still Here
flows beautifully...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

John Waite & Alison Krauss - Missing you


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Skylar Grey - Stand By Me..


----------



## keenataz

HAve to get past first minute of Neil fidgeting


----------



## MoonRiver

Another new find. Her name is abbey but she goes by yebba, which is abbey spelled backward. She came out of nowhere to be one of the best singers out there today.






And a duet with Clark Beckham.


----------



## keenataz

The greatest song writer/musician has put out the latest of his Bootleg Series of Blood on the Tracks. At his height he was a genius.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Hello


----------



## LostCaper

tiffanysgallery said:


> pure southern...


Awesome tune. Old but awesome


----------



## tiffanysgallery

LostCaper said:


> Awesome tune. Old but awesome


Thank you LostCaper. It is awesome. 
Post a tune for us, if you plz..


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Passenger - Let Her Go (Official Video)


----------



## LostCaper

tiffanysgallery said:


> Thank you LostCaper. It is awesome.
> Post a tune for us, if you plz..


Ok I will post one of mine.


----------



## SLADE

You're a lumber jack and you're OK.


----------



## HDRider

Good stuff


----------



## tiffanysgallery

NICE! 
Thank you for sharing LC.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Hero - Enrique Iglesias 
so romantic..


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Ricochet (1954) - Snooky Lanson 
Sounds like it's right off a record from the 50's
He wants somebody permanent not temporary..


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I know you're out there somewhere
Somewhere, somewhere
I know I'll find you somehow
Somehow, somehow
And somehow I'll return again to you....

The mist is lifting slowly
I can see the way ahead
And I've left behind the empty streets
That once inspired my life
And the strength of the emotion
Is like thunder in the air
'Cos the promise that we made each other
Haunts me to the end

I know you're out there somewhere
Somewhere, somewhere
I know you're out there somewhere
Somewhere you can hear my voice
I know I'll find you somehow
Somehow, somehow
I know I'll find you somehow
And somehow I'll return again to you

The secret of your beauty
And the mystery of your soul
I've been searching for in everyone I meet
And the times I've been mistaken
It's impossible to say
And the grass is growing
Underneath our feet

I know you're out there somewhere
Somewhere, somewhere
I know you're out there somewhere
Somewhere you can hear my voice
I know I'll find you somehow
Somehow, somehow
I know I'll find you somehow
And somehow I'll return again to you

From the words that I remember
From my childhood still are true
That there's none so blind
As those who will not see
And to those who lack the courage
And say it's dangerous to try
Well they just don't know
That love eternal will not be denied

I know you're out there somewhere
Somewhere, somewhere
I know you're out there somewhere
Somewhere you can hear my voice
I know I'll find you somehow
Somehow, somehow
I know I'll find you somehow
And somehow I'll return again to you

Yes I know it's going to happen
I can feel you getting near
And soon we'll be returning
To the fountain of our youth
And if you wake up wondering
In the darkness I'll be there
My arms will close around you
And protect you with the truth

I know you're out there somewhere
Somewhere, somewhere
I know you're out there somewhere
Somewhere you can hear my voice
I know I'll find you somehow
Somehow, somehow
I know I'll find you somehow
And somehow I'll return again to you

Lyrics licensed and provided by LyricFind


----------



## Bearfootfarm

REO Speedwagon
Can't fight this feeling


----------



## Irish Pixie

I woke up to this classic:


----------



## keenataz

Irish Pixie said:


> I woke up to this classic:


We all had them. Or at least remember we did.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Santana - Smooth (Stereo) 
glorious guitar..


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Hamilton Leithauser + Rostam - In a Black Out (Official Audio)


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Imagine Dragons - I Bet My Life
He did what he wanted and disappointed them..
..it's k to move on, it's left for yesterday.


----------



## keenataz

A bit heavy, If you don't like Pantera I would pass


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Hotel California | The Eagles
Her mind is Tiffany-twisted..


----------



## Irish Pixie

tiffanysgallery said:


> Hotel California | The Eagles
> Her mind is Tiffany-twisted..


This was played often on the SoCal trip. 

As was the Beach Boys especially this one:






Our youngest traded in her Charger for a loaded (heated back seats!) Durango. I have to say while the Durango was much, much more comfortable, it was more fun being chauffeured around SoCal last year in a blinged out, growling Charger.


----------



## Bob M.




----------



## Bob M.

tiffanysgallery said:


> Hello


This is the first serious song I actually learned how to play on my saxophones and still one of my favorites to play. learned it because of a girl I was/am? in love with of course. Was sort of 'her' song, and have never actually played it for anyone else yet even.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I was reading the reviews of Bohemian Rhapsody, and that lead to this:






and






It's supposed to be a very good movie.


----------



## Irish Pixie

What's your guilty pleasure music?

I'm not a Swifty, but I enjoy this video:






And

Cardi B, Bodak Yellow in particular, which because of its risque lyrics I can't even link.

Total opposites, but both doing exactly what they want with their music.

ETA: I surprised my husband of 36 years by singing along with Salt n Pepa's Shoop (which is also iffy lyrics wise) in the first Dead Pool movie.


----------



## Bob M.

Reading that brings to mind I recently had distant family come and stay, my cousin, her husband and 22 yr old daughter. Their family is fairly off grid type of people, not backwater, very educated, intelligent, far from poor, etc. however, they do love their lifestyle of travel, and 99% of the time live in their camper/etc. and have for numerous years. They are also fairly religious, and honestly try to live a pure life as much as possible, very little swearing, stand up activity and work ethic (work being you need to get your stuff done and therefor you do it, you dont talk about it, not just showing up for a 9-5 type of work ethic.) by all indications these are really good people, in short at least as far as what a txt book would say is a 'good person', depending on who wrote it of course...but anyways, their daughter is glued to her phone, literally from the few days i seen them 15-16 hrs/day, and the rest is sleeping or eating. but they did not allow her to watch violent tv, etc.(literally not even horror films).....so when they were up, me not knowing this, I put on deadpool and deadpool 2.....she politely watched both, but it became so apparent she just did not get them, and was sort of traumatized. She of course knew nothing at all about marvel,DC , deadpool, the 4th wall, super heroes in general, or mutants/etc. After I found out why, I really sort of felt bad, now me, I'm a modern guy, been into computers since I've been 11,live in a 6k sq. ft house, have all my toys and gadgets, so can only imagine how they thought I was like satan or something, or maybe they ust think OI am a idiot who is completely ruled by materialism, and hedonistic I can only imagine... but you mentioning deadpool and risque lyrics, had to make me sort of laugh and think of it.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Irish Pixie said:


> What's your guilty pleasure music?


 vintage Air Supply
Music is so good for the soul...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Air Supply - Making Love Out of Nothing At All


----------



## Bob M.

Another of my favs i like playing on my sax, though everyone plays this on the saxophone if they play sax, heh.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Saginaw Michigan - Lefty Frizzell (with lyrics)
good story.. yet, some parts of Saginaw u must not go


----------



## Bob M.

I don;t think there is anyone in Michigan who isn't familiar with this classic., and probably not many in the rest of the US either even.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Saturday in the Park - Chicago ('73)
can you dig it?.. Yes. Yes, I can


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bob M.




----------



## tiffanysgallery

Alan Jackson - Remember When
A reminder of how precious life is...


----------



## Bob M.




----------



## HDRider




----------



## tiffanysgallery

As You Turn Away - Lady Antebellum 
Sometimes it's not meant to be forever, but meant to be for just a moment...


----------



## Irish Pixie

More pipes, uilleann this time. 

This is Cuchulainn's lament, and the story behind it. It's a sad story for first thing in the morning. 






There's a story behind this lament, as there is behind any Irish lament (or Scottish one for that matter) but this one, I think deserves telling. 
Now you have all heard of Cú Chulainn or Setanta, as he was called as a child. How he got the name Cú Chulainn or the "hound of Chulainn " is a different story, as is his battle to the death with his blood brother Ferdia. Now Ferdia was a very old and the closest friend of Cú Chulainn. The met in the land of Alba (Scotland) where was sent to train in the art of war and all the weapons, but that's again a different story. 
This lament is about the time when Cú Chulainn killed his own son in battle you see you see when he was in Alba being trained by Scathach A fierce Scottish Warrior of renown he met Scathachs' sister. Both Scathach and Aoife, her sister were masters at warfare and had never been beaten, which is why the best young warriors were sent to train under her guidance. To cut this part of a long story short, Scathach and Aoife were feuding and after a long complicated story Cú Chulainn beat Aoife in battle and forced her to make peace with her sister, He also won her affection and so the inevitable happened and she had a son to him and she named him Conlaoch

Years later and not knowing he had a son, Cú Chulainn married Emer, his childhood sweetheart. When Aoife heard that Cúchulainn had married Emer, she was totally enraged. So she decided to turn her son into a weapon against Cú Chulainn. She trained her son in all aspects of being a warrior. She then sent him over to Ireland but first she put three geasa on him. A "geasa", for those who don't know is an unbreakable promise, your Word of honour, so to speak. Now for any true Irishman or Scottish man for that matter there is no worse fate than to be without honour. It is the single worst fate that can befall you. First of these geasa was that he was not to turn back, the second that he should never refuse a challenge, and the third that he should never tell anyone his name.

When Conlaoch arrived at his father's home in Dundalk, he was met by the warrior Conall, who according to custom asked him his name and lineage. Because of the geas his mother had put on him, Conlaoch could not comply with this request and was immediately challenged to a duel with Conall, which he could not refuse. After many such chalanges and battles, Conlaoch then came against Cúchulainn himself and was asked his lineage, but again could not tell it and so was challenged by Cúchulainn. In the terrible battle that followed the hero light came upon Cú Chulainn and Conlaoch realised that he was fighting his father and that his mother had been treacherous, he cast his spear sideways so that it would miss Cúchulainn and shouted that he was his son, but it was too late Cúchulainn had already thrown the gae bulga (which he had won from Aoife) and it was unstoppable once thrown and thus Conlaoch was slain.

Cúchulainn was thrown into a fit of rage and grief in which he lost his senses and started attacking anything in sight, so in order to save him and his friends from further tragedy, the Druid Cathbad cast a spell upon Cúchulainn causing him to see the waves of the sea as armed opponents. He battled with the waves until he collapsed from exhaustion.
So that being said this lament called "Caoineadh Cu Chulainn" (Cú Chulainns' lament) is about that tragedy

From: https://www.facebook.com/Ireland.Fa...-any-irish-lament-or-scottis/669103739787562/


----------



## HDRider

Haunting soul stir


----------



## keenataz

Takes about a minute for music to start, but worth it


----------



## tiffanysgallery

keenataz said:


> Takes about a minute for music to start, but worth it


That was really good. It would be hard to select one answer to the question, because there's so much that makes America great. I also liked the answer Meghan Markle


----------



## HDRider




----------



## NRA_guy




----------



## Cabin Fever

Written by Paul McCartney.....


----------



## Cabin Fever




----------



## Bob M.

I like longer slower melodies often, and Gaelic music is great for it. not ashamed to say, even though it isnt exactly a representation of it, one of my favorite songs to listen to periodically.


----------



## Irish Pixie




----------



## tiffanysgallery

Missy Higgins - Cooling Of The Embers
Beautiful capture of what anyone who has a relative with Alzheimer's goes through - beautiful, poignant and true


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## oneraddad

*Mark Knopfler Lyrics*
"Trapper Man"

The trapper man's in from the hinterlands
Filth and grease on his clothes and hands
From the outermost, the farthermost
Comes riding in to the trading post
Got a pack horse loaded up with hides
Steps in to see the man inside
I got furs, skins, a little meat too
Here, I got a good piece just for you

You take this home to give the wife
The trapper draws his skinning knife
Now the fat man's desk is a butcher's block
The trapper cuts the meat and talks
You're gonna lose your shirt on a nowhere man
Lose your shirt in nowhere land
Back out there is my country
And you best let this trapper be the trapper
You need the trapper man
The trapper man

If you don't want to be where lightning strikes
Better let me work the way I like
You don't want to know how I fill my sacks
You go out there you don't come back
You got nature red in tooth and claw
And you ain't got no rule of law
And if you don't know nature's way
All that's gonna stop you being the prey is the trapper
You need the trapper man
The trapper man

You wanna wear them gems and rings
You wanna show off them shiny things
Shake your money maker, bro
Where the movers and the shakers go
You wanna go do what you do
Let the gold and silver come to you
I need you but you need me
So you best let this trapper be the trapper
You need the trapper man
The trapper man

When he's done his thing and gone his way
The fat men light cigars and say
"Holy smokes did you see that?
We all made money on the trapper cat"
Sit back in their big ass chairs
Say, "Boys, that is the man right there"
I'm the lifeline for your big soft ass
It's the trapper puts it in first class, the trapper
You need the trapper man
The trapper man


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Duran Duran - Come Undone


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Mariah Carey - Without You (Official Video)
One of the best ballads...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Kelly Clarkson - Because of You (Video)




Toda persona que se crió con un padre abusivo sabe lo difícil que es confiar, 
tener relaciones, incluso hacer amigos es tan difícil


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Phil Collins - In the Air Tonight
blunt song...


----------



## Irish Pixie

Phil Collins and Genesis are favorites of Mr. Pixie, we saw them in concert in the early 90s.


----------



## HDRider

Irish Pixie said:


> Phil Collins and Genesis are favorites of Mr. Pixie, we saw them in concert in the early 90s.


I always remember Phil traveling by Concord to play in both Live Aid shows. Genesis is a great band, and made up of great stand alone members.


----------



## keenataz

HDRider said:


> I always remember Phil traveling by Concord to play in both Live Aid shows. Genesis is a great band, and made up of great stand alone members.


Love that song and oh so true


----------



## MessyCook

Something I came across a few days ago. 
Very nice.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

tiffanysgallery said:


> It's cold outside - Matchbox Twenty - 3AM (Official Video)


This brought back a flashback of when I worked in a certain restaurant so thanks for that. Got me thinking about this song too.





But currently in love with cloud cult





and this album


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Metallica - The Unforgiven 
I couldn't conclude who is that he cannot forgive...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Charlie Puth - Attention [Official Video]
"just want attention.. not my heart"


----------



## HDRider

tiffanysgallery said:


> Metallica - The Unforgiven
> I couldn't conclude who is that he cannot forgive...


I think he means himself. I think he does not forgive himself for not letting his inner self be seen by others.

"What I've felt
What I've known
Never shined through in what I've shown
Never free
Never me
So I dub thee unforgiven"

I think a lot of us are like that. We don't show what we feel, and we die never really truly showing our true inner self.

Maybe,,,,


----------



## Irish Pixie

We were listening to this album on the way home last night, and I've been singing this all morning.


----------



## keenataz

Irish Pixie said:


> We were listening to this album on the way home last night, and I've been singing this all morning.


Totally underrated because it came after the mega Born in the USA. Lots of great songs, just not the stadium rockers


----------



## HDRider

Great song and a pretty good vid for those that like speed


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's a Marc Cohn kinda day...


----------



## Grey Mare

Have you seen that version with Reba McEntire?





This song by her reminded me of my dad...we shared such a love of horses together, a true cowboy and a wonderful man:


----------



## Irish Pixie

How did I miss this? I was 13 when it was released, but it was banned from the radio. Loretta Lynn had/has a bit of a feminist streak.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Oldies, it's that kind of evening.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Peaceful Easy Feeling - Eagles 
.just so beautiful❤


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers - Islands in the Stream 
I love Dolly Parton's giggle...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Casting Crowns
In my storm...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Scorpions - Send Me An Angel
here i am...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Dave Loggins - Please come to Boston
please come to Austin...


----------



## Irish Pixie




----------



## Irish Pixie




----------



## Irish Pixie




----------



## tiffanysgallery

Irish Pixie said:


>


Thank you.
I'm thinking 'Hurt' was one of his last songs, if not his last.
It was first performed by Nine Inch Nails, so it wasn't his last written song before his death.
I remember when June Carter died in May 2003 and then Johnny died in September 2003. I heard he was in such grief over the lost of his love, June, that he died wanting to be with her. 
Really, I don't know if this is true, but what a love story I read they had together.


----------



## HDRider

I thought Trent Reznor of NIN wrote Hurt


----------



## HDRider

tiffanysgallery said:


> Dave Loggins - Please come to Boston
> please come to Austin...


Love that song


----------



## tiffanysgallery

HDRider said:


> I thought Trent Reznor of NIN wrote Hurt


Thank you for that correction HDRider. I was mistaken. 


tiffanysgallery said:


> Thank you.
> I'm thinking 'Hurt' was one of his last songs, if not his last.
> It was first performed by Nine Inch Nails, so it wasn't his last written song before his death.
> I remember when June Carter died in May 2003 and then Johnny died in September 2003. I heard he was in such grief over the lost of his love, June, that he died wanting to be with her.
> Really, I don't know if this is true, but what a love story I read they had together.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

A Beautiful Day...


----------



## keenataz

tiffanysgallery said:


> Thank you.
> I'm thinking 'Hurt' was one of his last songs, if not his last.
> It was first performed by Nine Inch Nails, so it wasn't his last written song before his death.
> I remember when June Carter died in May 2003 and then Johnny died in September 2003. I heard he was in such grief over the lost of his love, June, that he died wanting to be with her.
> Really, I don't know if this is true, but what a love story I read they had together.


Have you heard his last 5 albums, American I-V? He can't sing worth a crap, but they are just so good to listen to.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight (Official Live Video)


----------



## HDRider

keenataz said:


> Have you heard his last 5 albums, American I-V? He can't sing worth a crap, but they are just so good to listen to.


He is one of the best-selling music artists of all time, having sold more than *90 million records* worldwide.


----------



## keenataz

HDRider said:


> He is one of the best-selling music artists of all time, having sold more than *90 million records* worldwide.


That he is, I just think those last albums are so good.

Lots of good stuff earlier too


----------



## HDRider

keenataz said:


> That he is, I just think *those last albums* are so good.
> 
> Lots of good stuff earlier too


Maybe his best


----------



## HDRider

Just saw this lady on Anthony Bourdain


----------



## HDRider

And Jack White's Dead Weather


----------



## HDRider

It was a good show


----------



## tiffanysgallery

For the One (Lyric Video) - Brian & Jenn Johnson | After All These Years


----------



## HDRider

We're all your children

And sees the truth

And they see you

Such a good Father


----------



## Farmer Dave

Heeeeey, well alright. Now this is my kind of thread. I have a music sharing channel on YouTube and on Facebook. I've been a record collector for many years and have a huge collection. I tried to upload one of my mp4 videos but it was too large. What are the specifics to uploading a video on here?


----------



## Irish Pixie




----------



## Ziptie




----------



## tiffanysgallery

Farmer Dave said:


> Heeeeey, well alright. Now this is my kind of thread. I have a music sharing channel on YouTube and on Facebook. I've been a record collector for many years and have a huge collection. I tried to upload one of my mp4 videos but it was too large. What are the specifics to uploading a video on here?


Good question. 

I have no idea what the rules are for uploading on this site, sorry. Will a mp4 compress...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

John Denver - Annie's Song
you fill up my senses, like a walk in the rain...


----------



## HDRider

I almost posted JD Country Roads last night


----------



## tiffanysgallery

HDRider said:


> I almost posted JD Country Roads last night


Great minds think alike


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Braveheart - Main Theme
Every man dies, but not every man really lives...


----------



## HDRider

My all time most favoritest movie. The indomitable human spirit, and desire to be free.


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Irish Pixie

While baking way too many cookies, Mr. Pixie and I are listening to Christmas music. One of our favorite albums is The Chieftains, the Belles of Dublin. This one features Jackson Browne, another Pixie house favorite.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We run the gamut:


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

I'd hate to be be my worst enemy


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Dan Hill - Sometimes When We Touch
Honesty hurts a lot less then finding out it was all lies...


----------



## MessyCook

Not the one I was looking for (Gino Vannelli, unplugged, playing the piano while singing this song) but still, good enough to be impressed:
Put the weight on my shoulders by Gino Vannelli:


----------



## HDRider

For something different - I love this guy


----------



## Clem

I realize it's not for everybody, but I'm absolutely madly in love with the first chair(violinist).


----------



## oneraddad

I think my friend is related to a couple of the guest in the background of your video Clem.


----------



## Clem

Is that who I think it is?? She's a lot nicer to look at than I would have thought.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Maroon 5 - Sugar


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Ellie Goulding - Burn
Everyone motivates themselves in different ways.
Motivation is at times needed & music can be that extra push.
This song help me finish the last mile in my daily 7 mile walk...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Taylor Swift - Wildest Dreams
Lions, red lipstick and a gorgeous man...


----------



## cornbread

Here is one I just cant get enough of after a hard day cutting fire wood I lay flat of my back and lessen to it.


Great Western Movie Themes : Lonesome Dove


----------



## MessyCook

HDRider said:


>


My new favourite song, now downloaded on my phone and on repeat.
Great video. 
Thanks!


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Grow Old Along With Me - John Lennon - Annie Moses Band


----------



## MessyCook

A good, unplugged version of Phil Collins' "Against all odds" by a singer called Waylon, casually sitting at the table during a talkshow:


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## tiffanysgallery

Barbra Streisand
This sounds pretty...


----------



## cornbread

Floyd Cramer - Hank Williams Medley (In Concert - Live)


----------



## cornbread

Chet Atkins And Friends Live 1987 

Please don't miss the clip at *51.56*


----------



## HDRider

It ain't new, but it is good..... and it's Elvis for heaven's sake.


----------



## MessyCook

Beautiful.

"Don't explain" by Silje Nergaard:


----------



## HDRider

That has a nice old school jazz sound.


----------



## MessyCook

I have one of her cd's, it has this song on it.
Have had it for years and the beauty does not fade.

The original "Don't explain" is by Billie Holiday, another great lady singing beautiful songs.
No list of great songs is complete without Billie's "The man I love":


----------



## HDRider

I am sad that Amy died.


----------



## HDRider

For something altogether different


----------



## Ziptie




----------



## tiffanysgallery

tiffanysgallery said:


> Me waking up for work on Monday morning... nostalgia for childhood, the pressure of adulthood...


Peter Pan


----------



## MessyCook

Hard times come again no more


----------



## MessyCook

Don Henley - Wasted time


----------



## roadless




----------



## MessyCook

Trying not to hog this thread, will sit on my hands after posting this last one, promise.

Found this version while looking for the original.
Do like it though. Good singer, good violin player as well.
It is a great video where you can clearly see the joy of the musicians when playing a good song together.

When we go for a drive, it is one of my favourite songs to sing along with, intentionally off key, just to see my adolescent son laughing while trying hard not to laugh at his mama being silly:


----------



## tiffanysgallery

MessyCook said:


> Trying not to hog this thread, will sit on my hands after posting this last one, promise.


I've been enjoying your music posts MessyCook. I hope you change your mind and post more music videos in the near future.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Hootie & The Blowfish - Let Her Cry (Official Video)
I never knew Tiger Woods was in a band, looks just like him .




Broken relationships, torn apart by one person's inability to return the feelings.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Billy Idol - Eyes without a Face


----------



## MessyCook

tiffanysgallery said:


> I've been enjoying your music posts MessyCook. I hope you change your mind and post more music videos in the near future.


Oh, such a nice thing to say. Thank you.
Likewise!
Well, I can be easily convinced, as you can see, so here it goes.

Good one for looking back on the last day of the year:


----------



## Riverdale




----------



## HDRider

MessyCook said:


> Trying not to hog this thread, will sit on my hands after posting this last one, promise.
> 
> Found this version while looking for the original.
> Do like it though. Good singer, good violin player as well.
> It is a great video where you can clearly see the joy of the musicians when playing a good song together.
> 
> When we go for a drive, it is one of my favourite songs to sing along with, intentionally off key, just to see my adolescent son laughing while trying hard not to laugh at his mama being silly:


Consider my gift to you to post to your heart's content. Our taste in music helps define who we are, and our openness to new music reflects our openness in life.


----------



## alleyyooper

Al


----------



## alleyyooper

Al


----------



## MessyCook

HDRider said:


> Consider my gift to you to post to your heart's content. Our taste in music helps define who we are, and our openness to new music reflects our openness in life.


Kind words that touched my heart, unexpectedly.
Thank you.


----------



## HDRider

RIP *Ray Sawyer* (February 1, 1937 – December 31, 2018)

My fav of Dr. Hook





Their biggie


----------



## tiffanysgallery

The Only Exception - Paramore (english + spanish lyrics/ Letra en español e inglés)


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Bob Seger - Coming Home...




Bob Seger along with Springsteen wrote some of the best songs about our great country.


----------



## HDRider

That made me think of this Warren Zevon song


----------



## SLADE

23:00


*Gaelynn Lea: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert*
NPR Music
1.9M view


----------



## keenataz

HDRider said:


> That made me think of this Warren Zevon song


It is a heart wrencher, but great


----------



## MessyCook

SRSLADE said:


> 23:00
> 
> 
> *Gaelynn Lea: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert*
> NPR Music
> 1.9M view


Forgot about the Tiny Desk Concerts! Some good music made in these.
Never heard of Gaelynn Lea but do like to listen to her way of playing the violin with playing the, what seems like 'double' strings.
Very nice.
Thank you.


----------



## MessyCook

Everlast


----------



## hardrock




----------



## hardrock




----------



## hardrock




----------



## hardrock




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## SLADE

shawnlee said:


>


I really like the graphics. SAD but true.


----------



## HDRider

shawnlee said:


>


The images are disturbing, and sadly true

I could not make out the words of the song. Here they are...

Keep the Streets Empty for Me
Fever Ray
Memory comes when memory's old 
I am never the first to know 
Following the stream up North 
Where do people like us float
There is room in my lap 
For bruises, asses, handclaps 
I will never disappear 
For forever, I'll be here
Whispering 
Morning, keep the streets empty for me
Morning, keep the streets empty for me
I'm laying down, eating snow 
My fur is hot, my tongue is cold 
On a bed of spider web 
I think of how to change myself
A lot of hope in a one man tent 
There's no room for innocence 
So take me home before the storm 
Velvet mites will keep us warm
Whispering 
Morning, keep the streets empty for me 
Morning, keep the streets empty for me
Whispering 
Morning, keep the streets empty for me 
Morning, keep…


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is downstairs working out, his iPod (ran through a bluetooth speaker) is truly eclectic. 

The last few songs:


----------



## MessyCook

Best with volume turned up:


----------



## HDRider




----------



## LostCaper

In my youth I played rock in a band. Life got busy with family and work and so I didn't play for years except to teach my kids some cords. After retirement I picked up the guitar one day and I liked it. I changed my taste and sound to classical and bought a classical guitar a couple years ago. I intermittently play and I don't confess of being professional, but here is a Christmas video I put together for my friends.


----------



## Bob M.

That was cool sharing that.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Little Feat: Dixie Chicken


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Keith Urban - Somebody Like You
Keith Urban once again helped Nashville ring in a new year. The country star headlined the "Jack Daniel's Music City Midnight: New Year's Eve Bash in Nashville", free outdoor concert, for the third year in a row. 




Just a motorcycle scene from 'How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days' (2003) clip...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Dan Fogelberg ~ Same Old Lang Syne


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Carrie Underwood - Cry Pretty 
a Nashville favorite...




Cry Pretty lyrics...

I'm sorry, but I'm just a girl
Not usually the kind to show my heart to the world
I'm pretty good at keeping it together
*I hold my composure, for worse or for better*
*So I apologize if you don't like what you see*
But sometimes my emotions get the best of me
And falling apart is as human as it gets
You can't hide it, you can't fight what the truth is

You can pretty lie and say it's okay
You can pretty smile and just walk away
Pretty much fake your way through anything
But you can't cry pretty

Oh no, you can’t dress it up in lace or rhinestones
It don't matter if you're in a crowd or home all alone
Yeah, it's all the same when you're looking in the mirror
A picture of pain, so let it flow like a river

You can pretty lie and say it's okay
You can pretty smile and just walk away
Pretty much fake your way through anything
But you can't cry pretty

You can't turn off the flood when the dam breaks
When all your mascara is going to waste
When things get ugly, you just gotta face
That you can't cry pretty

Oh no, you can't
Ooh, yeah

You can't turn off the flood when the dam breaks
When all your mascara is going to waste
When things get ugly, you just gotta face
That you can't cry pretty

Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
No, you can't cry
No, you can't cry
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, woo
You can't cry
You can't cry pretty, baby
Oh yeah, woo, woo
No, you can't cry pretty, yeah


----------



## MessyCook

One of my "car-favourites":


----------



## HDRider

Amazing voice


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Robert Plant - If I Were A Carpenter (Lyrics)


----------



## Ziptie

alleyyooper said:


> Al


My husband loves that! He grew up listing to it a plays it regularly for the kids on dance night...I on the other hand...well I like the below better...


----------



## alleyyooper

I have it on cassette and when Kare and I are rideing the bike I play it so she is forced to listen to it. I also play some thing she likes so she don't start pound on the helmit or be all mad when we stop. 












 Al


----------



## Cabin Fever

If this new cover doesn't scream Texas, I don't know what does. From the Steve Earle's tribute to Guy Clark. (two of my favorite songwriter/singers)


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## MessyCook




----------



## alleyyooper

Isn't any here at this time but in about 60 days should have a good bit.
March 12th.






 Al


----------



## HDRider

From my wild child days


----------



## ydderf

Long John Baldry


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Backstreet Boys - Show me the meaning of being lonely (Lyrics)
Nunca te vayas de mi... Siempre estarás en mi corazón


----------



## JohnP

Del Amitri, a littl Scottish band and their Twisted album can be listened to all the way through. Ranges from hard hitting guitar based rock to a few acoustic ballads.


----------



## MessyCook

Freestyle Bohemian Rhapsody - unplugged:


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Creed - One Last Breath (Six Feet From The Edge) Lyrics_


----------



## Irish Pixie




----------



## Clem

I was born in a trunk.
Mama died and my daddy got drunk.
Left me here to Die or Grow
In the middle of Tobacco Road.

Grew up in rusty shack,
All I had was hangin' on my back.
Only you know how I loathe
This place called Tobacco Road.

But it's home, the only life I've ever known.
Only you know how I loathe Tobacco Road.

Gonna leave, get a job
With the help and the grace from above.
Save some money, get rich and old,
Bring it back to Tobacco Road.


Bring that dynamite and a crane,
Blow it up, start all over again.
Build a town, be proud to show.
Give the name Tobacco Road

The only life I've ever known
Oh I despise you cause you're filthy
But I loves ya, 'cause you're home


----------



## RideBarefoot




----------



## RideBarefoot




----------



## RideBarefoot




----------



## RideBarefoot




----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Meat Loaf-Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad




_


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

I miss Alvin


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Jim Croce -Time In A Bottle (Lyrics)_


----------



## Irish Pixie




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## tiffanysgallery

U2 - One
All you've got is hurt...


----------



## keenataz

HDRider said:


>


Funny I heard this for the first time sitting in the dentist chair yesterday. Forgot it till then, and remembered it was good.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Adele - Set Fire To The Rain


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

tiffanysgallery said:


> Adele - Set Fire To The Rain


That lady has a voice


----------



## keenataz

HDRider said:


> That lady has a voice


She does. I know it won't happen, but I would like her to do a hard rock album. I think she could pull it off.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Happy Days Are Here Again / Get Happy
Judy Garland and Barbra Streisand




_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Just when I'm singing along the artist gets the lyrics wrong. Happens all the time.
A tree... a tree falling. The nerve of the artist changing the words to free... free falling! 

*Tom Petty - Free Fallin'...*


----------



## Irish Pixie

I missed it by a couple of days...


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

This isn't one of their better songs, but *I was at this concert in 1974*:
I camped in a tent on the infield of the Charlotte Motor Speedway.
The tent was about 100 yards from the stage, and I actually remember parts of it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/August_Jam
*"August Jam* was an outdoor concert held on Saturday, August 10, 1974, at the Charlotte Motor Speedway outside Charlotte, North Carolina, in the United States. The concert promoter was Kaleidoscope Productions and it was sponsored by radio stations WAYS and WROQ. 

The concert featured The Allman Brothers Band, Emerson, Lake & Palmer, Foghat, Black Oak Arkansas, The Marshall Tucker Band, The Ozark Mountain Daredevils, PFM, Grinderswitch, and others.[1] 

The Eagles were booked to play but canceled.[_citation needed_] It was the largest concert ever held in the state of North Carolina and one of the largest in the U.S. at that time, with *an estimated attendance in excess of 300,000*.[2]


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

tiffanysgallery said:


> Just when I'm singing along the artist gets the lyrics wrong. Happens all the time.
> A tree... a tree falling. The nerve of the artist changing the words to free... free falling!


I was riding down the road one day with Heart's "Crazy on you" blasting on the stereo, and my daughter who was probably about 8 or 9 at the time asked:
"Why does she want to pour gravy on him?"


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Bearfootfarm said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/August_Jam
> *"August Jam* was an outdoor concert held on Saturday, August 10, 1974, at the Charlotte Motor Speedway outside Charlotte, North Carolina, in the United States. The concert promoter was Kaleidoscope Productions and it was sponsored by radio stations WAYS and WROQ.
> 
> The concert featured The Allman Brothers Band, Emerson, Lake & Palmer, Foghat, Black Oak Arkansas, The Marshall Tucker Band, The Ozark Mountain Daredevils, PFM, Grinderswitch, and others.[1]
> 
> The Eagles were booked to play but canceled.[_citation needed_] It was the largest concert ever held in the state of North Carolina and one of the largest in the U.S. at that time, with *an estimated attendance in excess of 300,000*.[2]


AWESOME!


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Rolling Stones - Angie


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

Bearfootfarm said:


> This isn't one of their better songs, but *I was at this concert in 1974*:
> I camped in a tent on the infield of the Charlotte Motor Speedway.
> The tent was about 100 yards from the stage, and I actually remember parts of it.


Black Oak is just down the road from me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> Black Oak is just down the road from me.


They've been one of my favorite bands since I was in High School.
I've seen them several times over the years.
I remember this performance at the August Jam:


----------



## HDRider

Bearfootfarm said:


> They've been one of my favorite bands since I was in High School.
> I've seen them several times over the years.
> I remember this performance at the August Jam:


I took that road side picture when I first moved back. Go Jim Dandy, go!


----------



## MessyCook

Must have listened to this countless times:


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Zedd, Alessia Cara - Stay (Lyrics)


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Fleetwood Mac - Landslide (Official Music Video)




I wrote it (Landslide) for Lindsey - for him, about him. It's dear to both of us because it's about us. We're out there singing about our lives. ~Stevie Nicks Q Magazine, January 2004


----------



## rkintn




----------



## tiffanysgallery

Billy Currington


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Just found this on YouTube...

Iron Butterfly - In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - 1968 (ORIGINAL FULL VERSION) CD SOUND & 3D VIDEO
At slightly over 17 minutes, it occupies the entire second side of the _In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida_ album. The lyrics are simple, and heard only at the beginning and the end. - wikipedia


----------



## Bearfootfarm

tiffanysgallery said:


> Just found this on YouTube...
> 
> Iron Butterfly - In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - 1968 (ORIGINAL FULL VERSION) CD SOUND & 3D VIDEO
> At slightly over 17 minutes, it occupies the entire second side of the _In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida_ album. The lyrics are simple, and heard only at the beginning and the end. - wikipedia


I saw them in 1970 at Elon College.

It was in a small basketball gym and they let people sit on the floor in front of the stage.

We brought in bottles of wine and some other "party favors" and all the LEO's stayed outside.

I miss the 70's.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

This one is about 5:30, but worth every little bit:

SPIRIT: WHEN I TOUCH YOU

Often in my dreams
I see the strangest things
I see the mountains rise
I see them touch the sky's
When I'm near to you
I feel the same way too
I feel the mountains rise
I feel them touch the sky's
I, I won't see you any more
I, I won't see you any
I will not see you any
More... More... MORE

And when I touch you
I feel the same way too
I feel the mountains rise
I feel them touch the sky's
Your love holds all these keys
Why can 't I be free
From thoughts of bitter rage
White lions in their cage
I, I won't see you any more
I, I won't see you any
I will not see you any
More... More... MORE

When I touch you
When I touch you
Ahaa... Ahaa...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Did I mention I love Spirit?
This one is best when loud and in stereo:

You have the world at your fingertips
No one can make it better than you
You have the world at your fingertips
But see what you've done to the rain and the sun
So many changes have all just begun
To reap
I know you're asleep
Wake up

Swastika plug in your wear
Jealous stars in your pants
Top turning, nothing to bear
Except the view or the dare

We got nothing to hide
No, we got nothing to hide
We're married to the same bride
We're married to the same bride
She eats away from inside
And we got nothing to hide

Drink down it, a jug full of beer
The bloated heads in your hands
That's freezing, the mouse trap is there
He knows he's blown his last chance

We got nothing to hide
No, we got nothing to hide
We're married to the same bride
We're married to the same bride
She eats away from inside
And we got nothing to hide

We got nothing to hide
No we got nothing to hide
We're married to the same bride
We're married to the same bride
She eats away from inside
And we got nothing to hide


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

This one is just fun:


----------



## keenataz

tiffanysgallery said:


> Just found this on YouTube...
> 
> Iron Butterfly - In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - 1968 (ORIGINAL FULL VERSION) CD SOUND & 3D VIDEO
> At slightly over 17 minutes, it occupies the entire second side of the _In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida_ album. The lyrics are simple, and heard only at the beginning and the end. - wikipedia


In the Garden of Eden.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Pocahontas | Colors of the Wind


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Phil Collins - You'll Be In My Heart with Lyrics 
"when destiny calls you, you've got to be strong, I may not be with you, but you've got to hold on"...


----------



## keenataz




----------



## jerry arnold

alleyyooper said:


> I have it on cassette and when Kare and I are rideing the bike I play it so she is forced to listen to it. I also play some thing she likes so she don't start pound on the helmit or be all mad when we stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al


love them both...


----------



## Cabin Fever

This is a haunting song about the smoke jumpers that lost their lives fighting Montana's Mann Gulch fire in 1949.


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

This is from the first album I ever bought:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

*9 Minutes* of the best Rock and Roll Song ever:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Farmer Dave

I like lots of different genres of music, especially Rockabilly...


----------



## Farmer Dave

Here an old tune from the mid 50's...


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Irish Pixie

We attended the Beatles tribute Classical Mystery Tour last night, and it was wonderful. 

Here they are doing Twist and Shout (it brought the house down)


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I hadn't ever heard these girls (sisters) until today, but I *love* the harmony.
(Even if it isn't rock and roll)


----------



## NRA_guy

If you like boogie-woogie piano, give a listen to this Swedish lady. Her name is "Ladyva". She was born in 1988 and mostly performs in France and Great Britain as I recall.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

I'm not sure how this thread went this long without The Guess Who:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## emdeengee




----------



## MoonRiver

Special!


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## MoonRiver

My favorite current female singer.


----------



## HDRider

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm not sure how this thread went this long without The Guess Who:


I thought I posted 30 Days in the Hole


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> I thought I posted 30 Days in the Hole


That was Humble Pie, not The Guess Who.


----------



## HDRider

Bearfootfarm said:


> That was Humble Pie, not The Guess Who.


You are correct sir


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

I saw Kenny Wayne back in the 90's when he opened for BB King.
I think he was only 16 then.


----------



## roadless

The tradition continues, good tunes Bff.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I saw Greg at Cameron Indoor Stadium (Duke University) in March 1974.
Some friends took me as a birthday present.
Where did those 45 years go?


----------



## MessyCook

Think I may have developed a slight crush on Michael McDonald...


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

Bearfootfarm said:


>


Sounds like a cross between Stevie Ray and Joe Cocker

Never heard that. I like it


----------



## MessyCook

Bearfootfarm said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> Never heard that. I like it


He was only 15 when he recorded that.
I heard it back when it first came out.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonny_Lang


> At 15, Jonny Lang made a blues album, 1997's "Lie to Me," which went platinum and hit No. 1 on Billboard's New Artist chart. At 17 he made another, "Wander This World," which earned a Grammy nomination.


----------



## roadless

I actually laughed out loud and tapped my foot at this one!


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

It's freaky Bff, definitely same eclectic tastes in music.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> It's freaky Bff


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## keenataz

Good song, although it is not an official video.


<iframe width="1189" height="669" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Who needs Pandora, you have a great mix, Bff!


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Who needs Pandora, you have a great mix, Bff!


LOL
It's just the stuff I like the most.
I had almost forgotten about some of these songs.


----------



## roadless

[QUOTE="Bearfootfarm, post
I had almost forgotten about some of these songs.[/QUOTE]

Me too, that's what's cool.


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Me too, that's what's cool.


I was watching the "Sonny and Cher" show last night, and saw The Righteous Brothers:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

That is an awesome song ( R.B.) great for kitchen dancing, minus skates.
How did you see the Sonny and Cher show ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> How did you see the Sonny and Cher show ?


Get-TV
They have lots of the older TV shows:

https://www.get.tv/sonny-and-cher

I get it free over the air but I imagine there are lots of ways to watch it.

I saw a Johnny Cash show from 1970 with him, Carl Perkins and Eric Clapton playing together.
And now, through the magic of modern technology, you can see it too:


----------



## roadless

I saw Clapton in concert many moons ago.
Great show.
Johnny Cash is probably the only country singer that I constantly liked.
I only get a few stations with my wall mount antenna, I will have to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I saw Clapton in concert many moons ago.


I saw him in the mid 80's when some friends came by and said "We have these tickets and can't go. Do you want them"?

The only catch was the concert was 100 miles away and started in 2 hours.
I made it with time to spare, and Robert Cray was playing with him.
It was surrealistic.


----------



## roadless

Can't go to Clapton? 
You lucked out.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> You lucked out.


Sometimes I do get lucky.
They had some sort of "family emergency" at the last minute.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Blasts from the past.
Fun tunes while getting ready for work this morning. 
Thanks Bff.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Awesome after work tunes!


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

Here's a good one for a Tuesday Afternoon:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Long (8 minutes), but well worth it
Crank up the volume and just go with the flow.:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I like this one a lot:


----------



## roadless

Moody Blues were around here awhile ago, but I was to darn frugal to pay for the ticket.
I regret that, it won't happen again.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Another favorite:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I regret that, it won't happen again.


I hate I've never seen them.
They are in the top three my all-time favorite bands.


----------



## roadless

What are the other two?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> What are the other two?


LOL
I was afraid you'd ask me that.
Now I have to make choices. 

One is Pink Floyd.
Let me think about the third.
There are too many that are tied for that spot.

ETA:
I have to say the Beatles, based partly on the sheer number of songs and their longevity, but there are others that could easily fit in the group also.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

All good stuff Bff, I feel silly liking them all...but just know that I do.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> just know that I do.


I knew that.
We like the same music and we are both accomplished artists.
This is a self portrait:


----------



## roadless

Dagnabbit, didn't work, was trying to post a stick figure dancing.


----------



## roadless

https://images.app.goo.gl/yArGjHpwLSMo2PXGAstick


Arrrggghhhhhh, just take my word for it, it was funny.


----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Dagnabbit, didn't work, was trying to post a stick figure dancing.


I found a picture of you dancing on roller skates:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

One of the local (when I was a teen) radio stations used to play this every night when they signed off (before the days of 24 hour broadcasting for them)


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## altair

The lead singer has wonderful composure and clarity. Gives me chills.


----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> found a picture of you dancing on roller skates:


Minus the dishes! 

I use to sing part of " Goodnight My Love" to my daughter every night for years at bedtime. ♡ She was around 30 when I received a phone call from her upset. She was shopping and heard it playing. She had thought that I made up the song just for her!


----------



## roadless

Happy birthday Eric.
I prefer this, more soulful version.


----------



## Irish Pixie




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I use to sing part of " Goodnight My Love" to my daughter every night for years at bedtime.


Now *that's* "freaky". 

We both know a song that was recorded when I was only 4 and you probably weren't even born, and really isn't very common. 

Do do do do, Do do do do...........


----------



## roadless

Depends on the version, I was born in 57.
Great year for women and Chevys.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Happy birthday Eric.


I didn't realize he shared a birthday with my Grandmother.


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Depends on the version


Yeah, that's true.
The one I posted was from 1956.
I was about to graduate by the time you were born....

from kindergarten.


----------



## roadless

Nice to know someone is a tad older than me,  I'm usually the oldest in my small circle


----------



## roadless

Talking about age made me think of this song.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I'm usually the *oldest in my small circle*


And the smallest in your old circle?


----------



## roadless

Yep.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Tiny is good:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Bearfootfarm said:


> Tiny is *good*:


Unless it's:


----------



## roadless

I remember my mom seeing Tiny Tim on the TV shaking her head saying " What is that ? " lol


----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I remember my mom seeing Tiny Tim on the TV shaking her head saying " What is that ? " lol


She might have said the same about me.


----------



## roadless

She said that about most of my friends!


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> She said that about most of my friends!


Somehow I'm not surprised. 
You were probably running around with those long haired freaky people.


----------



## roadless

Guilty.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Guilty.


I know all about your type. 
You little hippie girls were always trying to lead me astray and get me in trouble.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> You little hippie girls were always trying to lead me astray and get me in trouble.


Nope, it was the older boys who led me astray!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Nope, it was the older boys who led me astray!


I've heard rumors about that sort of thing.
I'd never do that.


----------



## roadless

I'd never do that.


----------



## roadless

What a beautiful, happy instrumental.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> What a beautiful, happy instrumental.


Dickey was supposed to do a tour last Fall, but he had a stroke and had to cancel.
While he was home recovering, he was playing with his dog and fell, hitting his head and it did so much brain damage he had to have emergency surgery. He was placed on a respirator and nearly died.

He's made a good recovery considering things, but has lost some use of one hand.
He turned 75 in December.

https://dickeybetts.com/



roadless said:


>


That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

My favorite Beatle.


----------



## roadless




----------



## Fishindude

Never was much of a fan, but there is a pretty good documentary on Netflix about Motley Crue called "Dirt". Those boys really lived the wild life.


----------



## roadless

I am not really a fan either but I do like documentaries. Thanks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


>


I almost posted that one.
That was "Oliver" whose full name is Oliver Swofford.
His brother was an official at UNC, and they lived in Chapel Hill, which was about 20 miles from where I lived.

There was another "one hit wonder" made by a band with a local member. I was friends with the sister of one of the members. I don't know how big it was nationally, but it got a lot of airtime where I was.
The dark haired girl on the right is my friend's sister:


----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> There was another "one hit wonder" made by a band with a local membe


Wow, I remember very awkwardly slow dancing to this at one of the first few dances I attended!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Here's one that no one could understand but lots of people liked it anyway:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Another obscure one:


----------



## roadless

I just spent the last hour listening to old tunes on YouTube Bff, and I blame you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> and I blame you


To quote another thread: "Get in line"


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I blame you.


----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless

Remember this one?


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Remember this one?


I don't think I've heard that one in the last 45 or so years.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Did you ever try to dance to Devil with a Blue Dress?
It's tricky!
Good tunes, as usual.


----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> *Did you ever try to dance* to Devil with a Blue Dress?


I never try to dance to anything.
I prefer to watch those who are good at it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

George Harrison's son Dhani looks just like him.
Concert for George tribute:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

This one seem appropriate today:


----------



## roadless

Loving the after work tunes!


----------



## roadless

Using the song Tired if Waiting... for a laxative commercial kinda ruined it for me though.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Using the song Tired if Waiting... for a laxative commercial kinda ruined it for me though.


I'm glad I don't remember that commercial.
Some of those song writers never dreamed how they would be used later.


----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> This one seem appropriate today:


Yikes...hopefully not for long


----------



## roadless

Here ya go Bff.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Yikes...hopefully* not for long*


Just until midnight when it won't be April Fool's Day anymore.


----------



## roadless

Someone playing tricks on you?
Let-me-at-'em. ..I'm short but mighty.


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Someone playing tricks on you?
> Let-me-at-'em. ..I'm short but mighty.


I'll sleep much better now, knowing you've got my back! 

(I love that last Winwood song)
This one's fun too:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

It's getting hard to remember what's already been posted but I love this band too:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless

I'm all over the place musically this morning!


----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless

Back in the day, I was caught smoking in the girl's room and was sent to the principal's office.
This was in the days of corporal punishment. 
He told me to bend over and touch my toes as he held the paddle.
I said, " You wish" and left his office. 
I was suspended instead. 

It's rather ironic that I have been working at a high school for decades.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> He told me to bend over and touch my toes as he held the paddle.
> I said, " You wish" and left his office.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

I saw Edgar once at a 1972 2 day concert at Brown's Summit.
Peter Frampton was there too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## keenataz

Love blasting with jeep roof off.


----------



## roadless

Love trains.


----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Cabin Fever

I promise this will crack you up, especially if you like "Sounds of Silence" performed by Disturbed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

Cabin Fever said:


> I promise this will crack you up, especially if you like "Sounds of Silence" performed by Disturbed.


That's funny stuff there!!
(But it's tough to watch with all that hardware hanging off him)


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Nice tunes to listen to after work Bff!


----------



## roadless

The Sounds of Starbucks was hysterical, I posted it on FB.


----------



## roadless

Here's some dancing for ya .


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Here's some dancing for ya


I miss the days of short shorts and mini skirts.......but I digress....


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Love how music takes me away...


----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

The Hollies would have to be in my top 10 favorite bands.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

I get off on screaming guitar too:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

I don't think I have a favorite band, but I got a rock n roll heart!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I don't think I have a favorite band, but *I got a rock n roll heart!*


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


>


They're good.
I can't believe I've not heard them before.
(Or maybe I'm just too senile to remember)
They could pass for Led Zeppelin.


----------



## HDRider




----------



## roadless




----------



## HDRider

I always thought this song was by John Waite. It ain't


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## roadless

Great tune HDRider, love the piano in this one. ( B. H.)


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## roadless




----------



## Irish Pixie




----------



## roadless

I remember my mom telling me to turn that racket off, when that song played Irish Pixie!


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

My neighbor once called my mom at her diner complaining that I was blaring music.... I was playing School's Out and I'm Eighteen over and over. Mom was not pleased she had to come home because I couldn't hear the phone. 

Remember trying to get the needle at just the right spot?


----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless




----------



## HDRider

Bearfootfarm said:


>


I had a friend that could draw very well he drew this on my school locker.


----------



## HDRider

mreynolds said:


> Hah, like me some Hubbard too.
> 
> "Screw you. We're from Texas"


Love it!

I got on my cowboy boots, jeans
And Hawaiian shirt, mirrored sunglasses
And a mobile phone
I guess I look like some Port Aransas
Dope dealer that's out on bail


----------



## HDRider

roadless said:


> My neighbor once called my mom at her diner complaining that I was blaring music.... I was playing School's Out and I'm Eighteen over and over. Mom was not pleased she had to come home because I couldn't hear the phone.
> 
> Remember trying to get the needle at just the right spot?


I had that happen too. Plus,,

I was driving down the road, rockin' in my 1970 cobalt blue Mach I, and I had a very nice car stereo. I don't know how long that ambulance was behind me.


----------



## roadless

Now that's loud HDRider!


----------



## HDRider

Can't nobody tell me nothing...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


>


I saw Rod Stewart at Charlotte Memorial Stadium in April 1972.

They had scaffolding with huge banks of speakers on each side of the stage, and about halfway through his performance one side collapsed. It took them over an hour to set it all back up and start playing again.

That was back when they would have 12 hour concerts there from noon to midnight, but that one went on into Sunday morning.

I remember Goose Creek Symphony and the Allman Brothers being there that day/night too. 

There were some other bands too, but I can't recall who they were.
(It was the 70's after all)


----------



## roadless

That is awesome Bff.
Unfortunately I haven't been to many concerts.
My first one was Led Zeppelin at the former Three Rivers Stadium in Pittsburgh. I was in awe at the time, surprisingly, I don't care for most of the songs now.
I saw Clapton, which was great.
A friend gave me a ticket for Michael Jackson, who put on quite a show.
My last show was a couple of years ago, Joe Bonamassa, who reminds me of Clapton.
I wasn't going to admit it , but I did see Village People ....


----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I wasn't going to admit it , but I did see Village People ....


I wouldn't want to admit that either, but I commend your honesty. 

I was lucky in that where I lived was convenient to a lot of venues for big name bands, and during the 70's there were lots of big outdoor concerts that featured several bands at the same time. 

Even one of the small local colleges would have concerts in their basketball gym, which was tiny by most standards, but that's where I saw Iron Butterfly and Black Oak Arkansas (the first time).

In addition to those two, I've seen The Allman Brothers (multiple times), Rod Stewart, Goose Creek Symphony (more than once), Emerson, Lake and Palmer, Marshall Tucker, Edgar Winter, Peter Frampton, Greg Allman (by himself), Fog Hat, Aerosmith, Joan Jett, BB King, Kenny Wayne Sheppard, White Witch, The Doobie Brothers, Elton John, Eric Clapton, Pink Floyd (twice, once outdoors), Blue Oyster Cult, Alice Cooper, Paul McCartney and Wings, Boston, and Crosby, Stills and Nash (I won those tickets on a radio call in where a friend of mine actually heard my name mentioned and made the call just in time to walk in to where I was at work and hand me the phone). 

There may be some I've forgotten.
I'd love to do them all again, but I probably wouldn't survive this time.


----------



## roadless

Wow! Impressive.
There are many on the list I would have liked to see.
I lived in Albany during a time when there were free concerts in Washington Park just about every weekend. The powers that be turned their head to the aromas, and it was a lovely way to spend the weekend......oh the good ol' days.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> The powers that be turned their head to the aromas


That's why there are probably some bands I've forgotten.
That list also spans a couple of decades so it took a while to get that big even though the majority were in the 70's.


----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's why there are probably some bands I've forgotten.


Me too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Me too



I guess those older boys made you do it?


----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> I guess those older boys made you do it?


Some things I'll take ' credit ' for.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Some things I'll take ' credit ' for.


----------



## fireweed farm

I saw the Killers once at a music festival and they were great. one of those bands you know a bunch of their songs without knowing their name. Apparently one of the biggest contemporary bands out there. Didn't know they were political but here's their newest one. Hope youtube links work.


----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


>


I really did laugh out loud with that one Bff.


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I really did laugh out loud with that one Bff.





roadless said:


>


Now I'm laughing out loud, but we're narrowing it down:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Maybe this one is even closer to the truth:


----------



## roadless

Already posted this , but.....


----------



## roadless

How 'bout you?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Gypsies are good too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> How 'bout you?


This looks a lot like me:


----------



## roadless

Bwaahaaa.....I doubt that.
Love Cher, she was popular whenI was growing up, she seemed so exotic, long hair and legs....I remember trying to toss my hair the way she did...looked like I was having a spasm.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Bwaahaaa.....I doubt that.


You're right.
I don't look that good.

Cher was *gorgeous* though.


----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


>


That was good.
It made me think of this
(Which I happen to love):


----------



## roadless

That is probably the only song from Metallica that I really like.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> That is probably the only song from Metallica that I really like.


LOL
Other than "Sandman" I don't think I know another Metallica song.


----------



## roadless

I think I have mellowed.....a bit.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I think I have *mellowed.....a bit*.


"A bit"?
Relatively speaking, I've come to a complete stop!

But it sure was fun while it lasted.
Here's what's left of me:


----------



## roadless

And me.












What the heck......lol...never mind, it was a silly picture .


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> it was a silly picture .


Post the links.
The forum software is still not working as it should but there are ways to get around it sometimes.


----------



## roadless

https://images.app.goo.gl/N9CzPmdLFeGMZgsK6


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/N9CzPmdLFeGMZgsK6


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Here's one from the TV tower looking down at all the fog this morning:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Another laugh out loud post Bff. 

Beautiful picture.


----------



## MessyCook

Just discovered this song and love listening to it, makes me feel as if I am wandering off in the distance myself, just me and my horse:






It is used in the Red Dead Redemption 2 game, the only game I like watching when my son plays it.
In fact, I tried to "play" it myself yesterday which made my son laugh so hard he got a bellyache.
I'll be great at the game, I just know it, if only I get the horse to walk in a straight line first...


----------



## HDRider

Love that @MessyCook


----------



## HDRider




----------



## MessyCook

HDRider, assume that goes for the wonderful song as well as my undiscovered yet undeniable (can feel it!) talent to ride an online horse.
Hard to listen to the song and not bobbing your head, at least.


----------



## roadless

Arrgghhhh
My darn internet is slow today and I can't play songs..


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Arrgghhhh
> My darn internet is slow today and I can't play songs..


I'm going to hit my "data limit" extra early this month and have a drastic slow-down.
I'm blaming you for making me think of all these old songs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Good morning all....for those annoyed it's Monday.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> it's Monday.


----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm blaming you for making me think of all these old songs.


I didn't forget about this comment...when ya point one finger out three are pointed back at you! 
That's what I tell my students anyway...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> when ya point one finger


I'll just use more than one!!


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

I see what you did there!
Bravo!


----------



## roadless

Touche'


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


>


I had that album in 1973, and had a Marantz 4 channel amp.

Since the album was recorded in "quadraphonic", you could set a chair in the center of the room and hear the music spinning around you.

It's a shame it never caught on.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadraphonic_sound


> *Quadraphonic* (or _Quadrophonic_ and sometimes _Quadrasonic_) sound – equivalent to what is now called 4.0 surround sound – uses four channels in which speakers are positioned at the four corners of the listening space, reproducing signals that are (wholly or in part) independent of one another.
> 
> Quadraphonic audio was the earliest consumer product in surround sound and thousands of quadraphonic recordings were made during the 1970s.
> 
> It was a commercial failure due to many technical problems and format incompatibilities. Quadraphonic audio formats were more expensive to produce than standard two-channel stereo. Playback required additional speakers and specially designed decoders and amplifiers.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> Since the album was recorded in "quadraphonic", you could set a chair in the center of the room and hear the music spinning around you.
> 
> It's a shame it never caught on.


I agree, it was other worldly.

My cousin named her first daughter Brandy, after that song. 
My grandma was appalled .


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

Aerosmith is now in residency in Vegas - Conjures mixed emotions - I have been an Aerosmith fan since day 1 - To see what they have seen, to be where they have been, and to have done what they have done - and now they are in their 70's


----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> now they are in their 70's


It's amazing so many of the "rockers" have lived that long.
(Except for Keith Richards...He's chemically preserved by now.)


----------



## roadless

The older I get , the older old is to me.


----------



## HDRider

roadless said:


> The older I get , the older old is to me.


The older I get I have new aches


----------



## roadless

HDRider said:


> The older I get I have new aches


Me too, without good stories to tell.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> The older I get , the older old is to me.


That's prime signature material.


----------



## roadless

You're right.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> You're right.


That's something I don't hear very often on HT. 
You may lose Brownie Points if anyone finds out you said that.


----------



## StarSchoolFarm

My faith in musicians has been restored by these kids…


----------



## roadless

I don't concern myself with points.....but brownies, that's a different matter.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I don't concern myself with points.....but brownies, that's a different matter.


I love brownies too.
I also like this a lot:


----------



## alleyyooper

Al


----------



## alleyyooper

Al


----------



## alleyyooper

50 years old and just two voices like no other.




















 Al


----------



## cornbread

Boogie Woogie Piano


----------



## cornbread

Steve Martin & Earl Scruggs - Foggy Mountain Breakdown


----------



## cornbread

Who Will Sing For Me - Foggy Mountain Boys


----------



## roadless

Some remakes I like, this is one of them.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

She Will Never Know by Loving Caliber - [Acoustic Group Music]


----------



## Bearfootfarm

*Jimmy James* and the Blue Flames.

Notice "Jimmy James" *plays a right handed guitar upside down.*
The song isn't that impressive, but it's "historical".

When you hear him sing you will probably recognize him by another name:


----------



## roadless

Hendrix?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Hendrix?


He's the one.
See the upside down right hand guitar?:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

What a talent he had....


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> What a talent he had....


Did you know he was also an Army paratrooper in the 60's?


----------



## roadless

No I didn't.
" Excuse me while I touch the sky."


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

Not really a song, just a random 1:15 video of the 1974 August Jam
One of those green tents near the front was mine:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> Not really a song, just a random 1:15 video of the 1974 August Jam
> One of those green tents near the front was mine:


" Those were the days my friend, we thought they'd never end, we'd sing and dance....."


----------



## JohnyWalter

roadless said:


> " Those were the days my friend, we thought they'd never end, we'd sing and dance....."


This is so Lovely!


----------



## HDRider

StarSchoolFarm said:


> My faith in musicians has been restored by these kids…


Too much of today's music has more computer in it than human talent.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

In honor of the first ever image of a Black Hole:


----------



## HDRider

Bearfootfarm said:


> In honor of the first ever image of a Black Hole:
> View attachment 76252


A lot of talent shined in the 90's. The grunge episode produced some REAL music.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> Too much of today's music has more computer in it than human talent.


That's what was so great about many of the 60's bands.
They could actually sing and play, and they sounded pretty much the same live as they did in a studio.

(I have to admit though, I do like what wha-wha pedals and MOOG synthesizers can do)


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

A FOUR YEAR OLD drummer plays a Lenny Kravitz song:


----------



## HDRider

I liked Lenny. Did he die?


----------



## roadless

This is so frustrating, many great songs and my darn internet is ridiculously slow to be able to enjoy them. Ugh. 

On another note, Lenny is still around.


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> I liked Lenny. Did he die?


Nope, not yet.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> This is so frustrating, many great songs and *my darn internet is ridiculously slow* to be able to enjoy them. Ugh.


Mine is running like cold molasses...I hit my data limit 10 days early........I blame you. 
(Although the weather might have a *little* to do with it)


----------



## HDRider




----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> .I blame you.


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


>


I'd come back with a witty video retort if you hadn't slowed my internet to a crawl.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

I'm not able to listen to this one yet (I won't say *who* is to blame  ) but I'm guessing it's amazing. 
I'll probably have to wait another week to find out unless I get lucky:

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/li...est-on-five-finger-death-punchs-blue-on-black



> Five Finger Death Punch have recorded a new version of the Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band’s “Blue on Black,” this time with help from Queen’s Brian May, Brantley Gilbert and Shepherd himself. You can check out the new take, which features solos from May and Shepherd, in the official video above.
> 
> Additionally, the artists and their respective labels are donating all proceeds from the collaboration to the Gary Sinise Foundation, which honors America’s defenders, veterans, first responders, their families and those in need.
> 
> Five Finger Death Punch guitarist Zoltan Bathory said: “To raise awareness for and support First Responders is a cause that’s always been close to our hearts. These brave men and women leave their homes every morning not knowing if they’ll ever see their families again. Yet they make a conscious choice to do so for the greater good. What better way to make a difference than to join forces with some of our friends in country, blues and classic rock who happen to be some of the biggest names in those genres and together celebrate these heroes.”


----------



## no really

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm not able to listen to this one yet (I won't say *who* is to blame  ) but I'm guessing it's amazing.
> I'll probably have to wait another week to find out unless I get lucky:
> 
> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/li...est-on-five-finger-death-punchs-blue-on-black


I was just going to post this song!!! Listening to it now.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

no really said:


> Listening to it now.


I would be but I let some little hippie girl lead me astray....................................... again.


----------



## roadless

It took me 10 minutes to listen to a 5:14 song, but it was groovy.
Far out that the proceeds go to the Gary Sinese Foundation too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> *It took me 10 minutes* to listen to a 5:14 song, but it was groovy.


That's about how long it took for it to load for me too.
It was *amazing*.


----------



## roadless

This one is short.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> This one is short.


Just like you?


----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> Just like you?


Yep, short and sweet.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Yep, short and *sweet*.


"Sweet"?


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> "Sweet"?



Hmm, why the question mark? 

Always liked the harmony of Peter,Paul and Mary, Andy was a nice twist.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Hmm, why the question mark?


I only have anecdotal evidence.
It might be a clever disguise.


----------



## roadless

Fair enough.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Fair enough.


It's an ongoing, top secret investigation.
It's like Double Secret Probation.

Have you had any contact with any Russian?


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's an ongoing, top secret investigation.
> It's like Double Secret Probation.
> 
> Have you had any contact with any Russian?


No, but I am German.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> No, but I am *German*.


I thought you looked familiar:


----------



## roadless

Das bin ich minus die blauen bander...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Das bin ich minus die blauen bander...


That's *exactly* what I was thinking.



roadless said:


> While I thoroughly enjoy the advances of technology on music, there is something to be said for *the sound of a simple acoustic guitar*.


----------



## roadless

Love that version of Laya.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

Here's something you won't see too often:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Love the flute in Tull, in this song too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> *Love the flute* in Tull, in this song too.


Somebody once asked Ian Anderson why he decided to play a flute.
He said he used to play guitar until he heard Eric Clapton.
He changed to the flute because he could never be better than him.
This is one of my favorite Tull songs:


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless

Something is a beautiful love song...and George was a cutie. My favorite Beatle.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I don't typically like songs "covered" by others, but in this case I had to make an exception.

Heart doing Led Zeppelin (for Led Zeppelin):


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> George was a cutie.


You like that long haired, bearded hippie look?


----------



## roadless

I like beards. 
He was handsome either way. ♡


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> He was* handsome* either way. ♡


This guy?


----------



## roadless

Yep, nice soulful glance too....swoon


----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless

Now I'm looking at old pictures.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Now I'm looking at old pictures.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Packing for my roadtrip.


----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless

My daughter thought it was hysterical that I got a speeding ticket while listening to this one. 





.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I got a speeding ticket


----------



## roadless

Hey!!!
Ol' lady??
Don't let the wrinkles fool ya.


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Hey!!!
> Ol' lady??
> Don't let the wrinkles fool ya.


I'd have to see the evidence first


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Packing for my roadtrip.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

*Rock and Roll Is Here To Stay:





Danny & the Juniors singer Joe Terry of Williamstown dies at age 78*

They began singing on Philadelphia street corners in the mid-1950s. They were just young kids at the time — 14 and 15 years old, attending John Bartram High School. They were a foursome: Danny Rapp, Dave White, Frank Maffei, and Joe Terranova.


----------



## roadless

I had a nice trip to my hometown, and no speeding tickets. 
It's bittersweet to be here.
Nice to see family but so sad the way the town has changed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Nice to see family but so sad the way the town has changed.







"You Can Never Go Home"

I don't know what I'm searching for
I never have opened the door
Tomorrow might find me at last
Turning my back on the past
But, time will tell, of stars that fell
A million years ago
Memories can never take you back, home, sweet home
You can never go home anymore

All my life I never really knew me till today
Now I know why, I'm just another step along the way

I lie awake for hours, I'm just waiting for the sun
When the journey we are making has begun
Don't deny the feeling that is stealing through your heart
Every happy ending needs to have a start

All my life I never really knew me till today
Now I know why, I'm just another step along the way

Weep no more for treasures you've been searching for in vain
'Cos the truth is gently falling with the rain
High above the forest lie the pastures of the sun
Where the two that learned the secret now are one

I don't know what I'm searching for
I never have opened the door
Tomorrow might find me at last
Turning my back on the past
But, time will tell, of stars that fell
A million years ago
Memories can never take you back, home, sweet home
You can never go home anymore


----------



## Bearfootfarm

10 minutes, worth every second
Turn it UP! :


----------



## roadless

Moody Blues made me tear up....yeah I'm a searcher..that doesn't know what I'm searching for.


----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> 10 minutes, worth every second
> Turn it UP! :


Yes it was! I wish I had headphones, my notebook's volume isn't great so I held it to my ear.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Moody Blues made me tear up...


They have a way of doing that.........


----------



## roadless

I really like the spiritual lyrics and melodies of the Moody Blues.
I hope I have an opportunity to see them in concert.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Beautiful song and visuals.
I like how positive it is.


I like this one too....my sappy side is coming out, gonna totally ruin my tough girl image.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> my tough girl image.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


>


That one sounds familiar.


----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> That one sounds familiar.



Good grief...oops..
Well it was a beautiful morning.....that's my story and I'm sticking to it...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Good grief...oops..


They say when you get old, the memory is one of the first things to go.........I can't remember where I heard it though....


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Lol, I was going to say old and wise but a double post refuted that theory.


----------



## roadless

Bwaahaaa, I was going to post that one..


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Bwaahaaa, I was going to post that one..


I told you I could read your mind.
You thought I was kidding.


----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> I told you I could read your mind.


......

Now I'm thinking about Gordon Lightfoot, but you knew that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Now I'm thinking about Gordon Lightfoot, but you knew that.


I think you're *really* thinking:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

"She was one of the biggest stars in rock’n’roll, singer and songwriter for Fleetwood Mac, but when Stevie Nicks first met Tom Petty in 1978, she was, in Petty’s words, “this absolutely stoned-gone, huge fan.” Nicks loved Petty’s songs so much that she wanted one to sing. 

“It was her mission in life,” he said, “that I should write her a song.” Only it didn’t turn out quite like that. When Petty wrote _Stop Draggin’ My Heart Around_ – this cool, slinky rock’n’roll tune – it sounded so good he wanted to keep it for himself. 

But in the end, Stevie got her way – and her duet with her favourite singer became the big hit from her debut solo album _Bella Donna_."


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

QUOTE="Bearfootfarm, post: 8345348, member: 22693"]I think you're *really* thinking:[/QUOTE]

No comment..
Getting ready to go back home.


----------



## roadless

I may of played this before,  ..but in honor of Easter...

.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

The Carolinas are beautiful...I have relatives there.


----------



## roadless

I am exhausted from my whirlwind visit and driving. 
Gonna sleep well tonight.


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## 101pigs

Bearfootfarm said:


>


Thanks. Nice Lady and nice songs. To bad she passed away so early in life. Crazy, and a lot more hits she sing at that time.


----------



## roadless

It was wonderful being in my own bed, and I slept like a rock, no dreams that I remember. 
Manic Monday would fit this morning, back to the real world type thing....but that was already posted.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> back to the real world type thing


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Bwaahaa....the students will love me whistling today!
Great idea.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

101pigs said:


> Nice Lady and nice songs.


Her voice was amazing, even though country isn't my favorite genre.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Bwaahaa....the students will love me whistling today!
> Great idea.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Shooting Star | Bad Company | Lyrics ☾☀
Straight Shooter (Bad Company album)
The track "Shooting Star" (which BC did not write) was lyrically inspired by the drug and alcohol-related deaths of Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, and Jim Morrison ~ Wikipedia_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Natalie Imbruglia - Torn (Official Video)
"I'm all out of faith, this is how I feel, lying naked on the floor..."_
_



_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_U2 - One (1991 album)
To some, one of the greatest songs about humanity and the struggles of relationships, "you got someone to blame or did I disappoint you..."_


----------



## roadless

In honor of Earth Day.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> In honor of Earth Day.


----------



## roadless

I like that better than the ones I chose.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I like that better than the ones I chose.


It's long been one of my favorites too.


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


>


That was definitely different!!
I don't know if I had ever heard it before, although it sounded vaguely familiar.


----------



## roadless

One of my favorite upbeat instrumentals to start the day.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> One of my favorite upbeat instrumentals to start the day.


It sort of reminds me of this one:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/anybody-have-a-strange-secret-longing.595440/#post-8346892


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

I thought of that Doors song when I visited my hometown this weekend....it all had changed so much from when I lived there. Most the families are gone and their homes are now run -down rentals, with strange tenants. Ugh.
Very weird.


----------



## roadless

Been checking out YouTube songs again.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Most the families are gone and their homes are now run -down rentals, with strange tenants. Ugh.
> Very weird.


I used this site to look at where I grew up, but it was depressing
Just type in an address and it will take you there. :
https://www.instantstreetview.com/


----------



## roadless

Oh my. I typed in the address and it took me to the alley behind the house!
It was nice to see the old tree that is long gone though..
Here's another upbeat instrumental to start the day.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Rock and Roll history being made:
http://allmanbettsband.com/

http://www.nstarartists.com/the-allman-betts-band/
*"The Allman Betts Band*
The sons of Gregg Allman (Devon Allman) and Dickey Betts (Duane Betts) have joined forces to form The Allman Betts Band. They kicked off their World Tour on March 27, 2019 and sold out twelve of their first eighteen shows. The show features new music, songs from their solo projects and classic Allman Brothers and Gregg Allman tunes in honor of the 50th Anniversary of The Allman Brothers Band. The new album, slated for release on June 28, 2019, was recorded at the legendary Muscle Shoals Sound Studios and produced by Matt Ross-Spang (Jason Isbell, Margo Price, John Prine and Elvis Presley). Former Allman Brothers Band keyboardist and current Rolling Stones keyboardist, Chuck Leveall, and former Greg Allman Band Hammond B3 player, Peter Levin, both guested on the record.

The Allman Betts Band includes Devon Allman, Duane Betts, Berry Oakley Jr. on bass (son of original Allman Brothers Band bassist Berry Oakley), Johnny Stachela on slide guitar, John Ginty on Hammond B3 (Robert Randolph/Dixie Chicks) and Devon Allman Project percussionists R. Scott Bryan (Sheryl Crow) and John Lum. Additionally, Brotherhood of Light, the "original San Francisco psychedelic show" is providing visuals and lighting for the evening. Brotherhood of Light has worked with The Allman Brothers, Grateful Dead, Jefferson Airplane, Jimi Hendrix, The Doors, Led Zeppelin and The Who among others.

Read the Grateful Web review of their first show at this LINK "


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

It's another beautiful day.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

*3 Day Forecast*

*Today*
*88° / 66°*
Mostly Cloudy 0%
*Tomorrow*
*78° / 50°*
Thunderstorms 90%
*Saturday*
*73° / 56°*
Sunny


----------



## Bearfootfarm

The original version:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Another take on that same song:


----------



## roadless

I like both versions. 
David and Mick remind me of a couple of my hyper students.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I like both versions.


Yeah, that's why I posted them both.
It was too hard to pick just one.
Here's one from one of our "local" girls you may have heard before:

*"Eva Narcissus Boyd* (June 29, 1943 – April 10, 2003), known by the stage name of *Little Eva*, was an American pop singer. Although some sources claim that her stage name was inspired by a character from the novel _Uncle Tom's Cabin_, she stated in an interview that she was named after her aunt, which prompted her family to call her "Little Eva."

*Born in Belhaven, North Carolina*, she moved to the Brighton Beach section of Brooklyn, New York, at a young age."


----------



## Bearfootfarm

And the more modern cover:


----------



## roadless

I like both of the versions. 

In this case, although Kris Kristofferson wrote and sang it, Janis nailed it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Janis nailed it.


AMEN!!!


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

In honor of Friday:


----------



## cornbread

Very uplifting song. So beautiful.


You can actually feel the holy spirit.


Oh Happy Day - The Edwin Hawkins Singers


----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> In honor of Friday:
> 
> Just heard that on my way home from work....cranked it up.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Just heard that on my way home from work....*cranked it up*.


It's the right thing to do.

I have that identical reflex whenever I hear the first two chords of this one:


----------



## Cabin Fever

Merle's sons. If you don't know who Merle was, well, I kinda feel sorry for you. Almost as good as their daddy.


----------



## roadless

Here's Ben doing another country classic. 
Beautiful voice like his dad.


----------



## roadless

A happy little tune to start the day.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Lol yep, especially when it's cool and sprinkling..
Oh well the show must go on. 
Gonna have another cup of ambition.


----------



## roadless

Guess I will just go with the flow.....fortunately I love my job.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> fortunately I love my job


----------



## roadless

We don't need no thought control
No dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teachers leave those kids alone....


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Soon you'll be singing:


----------



## roadless

30 days....yes I'm counting!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> 30 days


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_The Logical Song - Roger Hodgson - Supertramp_
"When I was young, it seemed that life was so wonderful
A miracle, oh it was beautiful, magical
And all the birds in the trees, well they'd be singing so happily
Oh joyfully, playfully watching me
*But then they send me away to teach me how to be sensible
Logical, oh responsible, practical
And they showed me a world where I could be so dependable
Oh clinical, oh intellectual, cynical*..."


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Dreams (2002 Remaster)_
This song never dies out, even after all these years._..❤_
_



_


----------



## roadless

I may of posted this before. 
Either way, listening to all the birds, while on my porch this morning, reminded me of it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I may of posted this before.


After more than 1000 posts it's pretty hard to remember what was posted before.
The bright side though is they are all still good even 50 or more year later.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

tiffanysgallery said:


> Song idea from Dr. Demento Covered In Punk


I hadn't thought about Dr Demento since the 70's.
One of the local stations carried his show and I listened to it a lot.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

Freddie's voice was one of a kind.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## tiffanysgallery

roadless said:


>


That's how I was when I first heard about it from a friend... .



Bearfootfarm said:


> I hadn't thought about Dr Demento since the 70's.
> One of the local stations carried his show and I listened to it a lot.


I missed it; I hadn't heard of Doctor Demento until recently.

For those, like me, who haven't hear of him; he's "an American radio broadcaster and record collector specializing in novelty songs, comedy, and strange or unusual recordings dating from the early days of phonograph records to the present..." 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Demento

The Song "Dead Puppies" is from_ "Ogden Edsl_ (shortened from "The Ogden Edsl Wahalia Blues Ensemble Mondo Bizzario Band") was an American band, formed in 1970 in Omaha Nebraska, by Bill Frenzer, Bill Carey and Otis XII. Their music was often darkly comedic and satirical, and was frequently featured on Dr. Demento's weekly radio program... Popular songs from Ogden Edsl included "Dead Puppies", "Kinko the Clown". and "Daddy's Money". Over the years, the band has achieved a cult following in American sub-culture. The band's name is a reference to poet Ogden Nash; Nash Motors and Edsel are both brands of automobile."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogden_Edsl

The You Tube video I posted was made by college students.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

tiffanysgallery said:


> Dead Puppies Aren't Much Fun


I wonder if Alice heard that before this:

(*WARNING*: It starts out quietly but gets LOUD very soon)


----------



## tiffanysgallery

roadless said:


> ... I guess the subject of dead puppies hit close to home..


I'm so sorry.


----------



## roadless

It's all good tiffanygallery, just one of those moments, it passed .


----------



## roadless




----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

Your song reminded me of this one.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I can't seem to get this video to embed but if you take out the spaces after the : and the = I think it will take you to the page.
It's 4 women playing Bach (along with some other tunes) like you've never seen or heard before. The whole thing is around 4 minutes or so.

https: //www.facebook.com/watch/?v= 590867448019577




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=590867448019577


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Your song reminded me of this one.


----------



## roadless

Wow! That was fun, very talented women.
My daughter, just last month, started taking violin lessons lessons.
I will show that to her....they make it look so easy.
As a side note, I can't help but think of Bugs Bunny when I hear classical music. 
Also I prefer Scrabble, Boggle and cards.


----------



## roadless




----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Juice Newton - The Sweetest Thing (I've Ever Known)_
"the sweetest thing I've ever known is loving you"


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_A Gift of a Thistle (Brave Heart)_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Bearfootfarm said:


> I wonder if Alice heard that before this:
> 
> (*WARNING*: It starts out quietly but gets LOUD very soon)


They took a risk.

The song "Dead Babies" stirred up some controversy following the album's release, despite the fact that its lyrics conveyed an "anti-child abuse" message. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killer_(Alice_Cooper_album)


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## roadless

I still laugh remembering my (then) teen daughters rolling their eyes at me watching Bugs on Saturday morning


----------



## roadless

I'm in one of those moods.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> I'm in one of those moods


This can help
(LOUD is GOOD):


----------



## roadless

Beautiful voice, beautiful song.


----------



## HDRider

Brand new video of an old song - It is good


----------



## HDRider

tiffanysgallery said:


> _A Gift of a Thistle (Brave Heart)_


I love that movie..


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

Nice!!
Very "Metallica-esque"


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Beautiful voice, beautiful song.


Can't argue with either of those at all.
She's fun to look at too!


----------



## roadless

Ravi Shankar is her father.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Ravi Shankar is her father.


I'm glad she doesn't look like him


----------



## roadless

Me too.....but George....oh my...swoon..


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Me too.....but George....oh my...swoon..


I knew you'd like that long haired hippie freak.


----------



## roadless




----------



## Bearfootfarm

I just saw Neil on the Sonny and Cher show:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## MoonRiver

My favorite singer is Van Morrison and I thought I would compare his original version of Into the Mystic with major artist covers. While good, I didn't think any captured the mood of the song. Then I found this obscure cover with only about 3k views that is magical. It's their interpretation, not a copy, and they hit a home run. The piano is perfect and the singer has great phrasing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

Midnight Rider, Gregg Allman with Bonnie Raitt and the Neville Brothers.
https: //www.facebook.com/GreggAllman/videos/10154652981720698/


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Carol King, Natural Woman
https: //www.facebook.com/70saroundsounds/videos/645623525908033/


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Key to the Highway, Eric Clapton with the Allman Brothers
https: //www.facebook.com/classicbluesrocking/videos/645016279288259/


----------



## Bearfootfarm

This one is just mesmerizing, but you have to watch more than listen:
https: //www.facebook.com/Geniusengin/videos/2629463390412507/


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Robert Plant - Ship of Fools - '88 Now and Zen
_"lovely ballad that demonstrates Plant's vocal subtlety"




_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Nelly Furtado - In God's Hands
from _"Loose", _one of my Dad's favorite albums


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Dolly Parton on Johnny Carson

https: //www.facebook.com/DollyParton/videos/1081798425340196/


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

Bearfootfarm said:


>


I did not know until recently *Redbone* is a Native American rock group with brothers Pat and Lolly Vegas. 

They reached the Top 5 on the U.S. _Billboard_ Hot 100 chart in 1974 with their No. 5 hit single, "Come and Get Your Love". The single went certified Gold selling over a million copies. Redbone achieved hits with their singles "We Were All Wounded at Wounded Knee", "The Witch Queen of New Orleans", "Wovoka", and "Maggie" in the United States, although these singles were more successful overseas. Redbone is known as the first Native American rock/Cajun group to have a No. 1 single internationally


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> They reached the Top 5 on the U.S. _Billboard_ Hot 100 chart in 1974 with their No. 5 hit single, *"Come and Get Your Love"*.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## Bearfootfarm

Lots of good ones there!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Farmer Dave

Shirley Caddell


----------



## Farmer Dave

Charlie Daniels Band...


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Here's one you don't hear every day:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Farmer Dave said:


> Charlie Daniels Band...


I resemble that one.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## MoonRiver

Excellent cover of Rocky Raccoon by Josh and Carson who perform as the duo The Other Favorites, and Reina and Toni who perform as a duo and also as the band Reina del Cid. They are currently on tour together. Reina posts a song every Sunday morning.


----------



## MoonRiver

If you are at least 60, give this a listen and see if you get it. Under 60, probably no chance of getting it.


----------



## shawnlee

While I am considered older, younger than some, I am a listener and collector of much music and have stayed with the newer music and can even appreciate good art that is not my style for what it is. I try to keep politics/gender and race out of my music for the most part,.... I could care less who the artist is or what they have done.

I have a very eclectic assortment of music from A-z really,...…...I am about to do my spring cleaning/purge of the house....out with the old and in with very little as I try and toss more and more shiney trinkets and bobbles each year as we really "Need" very little .

I will post here the music as it plays from a random file of about 48 gigs of approx. 1200 songs in no particular order or genre , just one of the many files of a small portion of my collection, luckily there are youtube vids to go with most of it. This file has appropriate music for the activity at hand as most love songs and cry in the beer songs are not conductive or proper for working.....

Some might be new to you, old classics or hated,...…..


----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## shawnlee




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## emdeengee




----------



## Bearfootfarm

Leon Died Today:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## tiffanysgallery

Vanessa Carlton - A Thousand Miles 
Playing on Magic 105.4 FM, an independent radio station in the United Kingdom, https://onlineradiobox.com/uk/magic1054/


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

Not the best video, but it sure shows her talent. I just landed on it


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I remember seeing this movie at the drive-in when I was about 6 or 7 years old.
The song was around for many years.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

The Highway by Willie Nelson


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Gram Parsons and EmmyLou Harris:


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Nickelback - Savin' Me_

Just don't understand why people don't like nickelback...
Nickelback, Creed, 3 Doors Down, Puddle of Mudd, Daughtry and Matchbox 20 were fav's. 

This song is from the 2007 action film 'The Condemned', but it wasn't included in the soundtrack, go figure.
'The film centers on ten convicts who are forced to fight each other to the death as part of an illegal game which is _being broadcast to the public.'_
Rotten Tomatoes list the film with a negative response rating of 15%, but the song has 132,905,238 views on you tube.

Come please, I'm callin'...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

You must not know 'bout me...
_
*Beyoncé - Irreplaceable*_

First breakup song before 'thank u next' was popular
Who would be crazy enough to cheat,... on Beyoncé

To the left, to the left... everything you own in the box to the left,
And call up that lawyer chick and see if she's home... Oops, I bet ya thought _that _I didn't know... What did you think I was putting you out for...

Songwriter, Ne-yo, did a good job writing this song... "Irreplaceable" won the award for Best R&B/Soul Single, Female, at the 2007 Soul Train Music Award, and the 'Favorite Song' award at the 2007 Nickelodeon Choice Awards. It was nominated for the Grammy Award for Record of the Year in the 2008 Grammy Awards, and Song of the Year at the VH1 Soul Vibe awards. "Irreplaceable" was recognized as one of the five most-performed songs of 2007 by the ASCAP Pop Music Awards." - Wikipedia


----------



## HDRider

I always wanted to say I saw Shaka Khan at Budokan


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

Play this one LOUD.
You'll want to hear every note.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

This woman is unbelievably talented:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## tiffanysgallery

Wowww! 
Orianthi sure can shred like the best of them; Jennifer Batten, Nancy Wilson, Lita Ford, Joan Jett for the Blackhearts, Nita Strauss, Elizabeth Schall, all who have brought it to the table.

Also, a few more...

_Revel In Realization (Original) By Sarah Longfield_
first track off of her album Par Avion 





_8 year old The Mini Band guitarist Zoe Thomson working on Stratosphere by Stratovarius_...





I'm not a metalholic but there's that moment when metal is truly classic❤
_Nothing Else Matters by Metallica - Danish Guitar Performance - Soren Madsen_


----------



## Bearfootfarm

tiffanysgallery said:


> Nothing Else Matters by Metallica


I LOVE that song.


----------



## MoonRiver

Take a good luck at them and where they are before listening.

If I could have been even close to this good, I would have been a musician.






Josh and Carson, the 2 guys in front, perform separately and as the duo The Other favorites. The 2 in the back are brother and sister and perform together and as single artists - Chase and Sierra Eagleson.


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

Bearfootfarm said:


>


I'd like to party with her


----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> I'd like to party with her


AMEN!!
(And a few of her friends)


----------



## HDRider

tiffanysgallery said:


> Wowww!
> Orianthi sure can shred like the best of them; Jennifer Batten, Nancy Wilson, Lita Ford, Joan Jett for the Blackhearts, Nita Strauss, Elizabeth Schall, all who have brought it to the table.
> 
> Also, a few more...
> 
> _Revel In Realization (Original) By Sarah Longfield_
> first track off of her album Par Avion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _8 year old The Mini Band guitarist Zoe Thomson working on Stratosphere by Stratovarius_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a metalholic but there's that moment when metal is truly classic❤
> _Nothing Else Matters by Metallica - Danish Guitar Performance - Soren Madsen_


_Sarah's hands are like a spider _


----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> Sarah's hands are like a spider


I can't even randomly move my fingers that fast, but she does it knowing precisely when and where they need to go.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## tiffanysgallery

not those kind of blues


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Christina Aguilera - Pero Me Acuerdo De Tí_
Srta Aguilera is a soprano and possesses a four-octave vocal range. 

But I remember you...


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Duran Duran - Ordinary World (Official Music Video)
_
"But I won't cry for yesterday
There's an ordinary world
Somehow I have to find
And as I try to make my way
To the ordinary world
I will learn to survive"


----------



## HDRider

Watch this twice. First time go full screen. Then close your eyes and soar.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Reba McEntire - Love Needs A Holiday_

Love it's the same couple as in her music video, S_omebody_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Hank Williams Sr - Mind Your Own Business
_
"Hank" Williams was an American singer-songwriter and musician. Regarded as one of the most significant and influential American singers and songwriters of the 20th century... _wikipedia _


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight LIVE_

I've gone back and watched the drum solo 'bout 10 x's @ 5:30 mark

*I was there and I saw what you did, I saw it with my own two eyes...*


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Love Theme (From "Cinema Paradiso")_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Travis Tritt - Anymore

This song is magic and he has a great voice .... Words say sooo much


----------



## HDRider

I always thought TT never got the respect he deserves. Saw him once at the house of blues, a few feet away. I like the guy


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

One of my favs


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I've always been impressed with Cyndi's voice and range:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## tiffanysgallery

Pearl Jam - Jeremy
with the issue of bullying this song is still relevant...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Can't Help Falling In Love - Elvis Cover by 6-Year-Old Claire Crosby_
6 year old: beautiful voice...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

She's quite good for her age.


----------



## HDRider

Just found this, new from Joe Walsh and Cheryl Crow


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_John Denver, Olivia Newton John Fly Away- with lyrics






*"Henry John Deutschendorf Jr.* (December 31, 1943 – October 12, 1997), known professionally as *John Denver*, was an American singer-songwriter, record producer, actor, activist, and humanitarian, whose greatest commercial success was as a solo singer. After traveling and living in numerous locations while growing up in his military family, Denver began his music career with folk music groups during the late '60s. Starting in the '70s, he was one of the most popular acoustic artists of the decade and one of its best-selling artists. By 1974, he was one of America's best-selling performers, and AllMusic has described Denver as "among the most beloved entertainers of his era". wiki_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Madonna - La Isla Bonita, Lyrics_

Last night I dreamt of some bagel...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> Just found this, new from Joe Walsh and Cheryl Crow


That was a good one.
I've always liked Joe.


----------



## Irish Pixie

My grand daughter loves this one:






It came out the year her mama was born.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Battle Hymn of the Republic_

The United States Army Field Band performs "Battle Hymn of the Republic"...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_SOUSA The Stars and Stripes Forever - "The President's Own" U.S. Marine Band
_
Their brass actually gets quiet while sounding, their piccolos are in tune, and their trombonists can double tongue.
Captain America's heartbeat syncs up with this...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Eagles - Seven Bridges Road [w/ lyrics]_
best harmonizing...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

tiffanysgallery said:


> _Eagles - Seven Bridges Road [w/ lyrics]_
> best harmonizing...


That's another of my favorite songs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

A couple of old goodies.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Josh Groban - You Raise Me Up (Official Music Video)_

...grandparents, parents, adopted parents, single parents, siblings, family, friends...

When the person who gave you your best memories becomes a memory...






edit: misspelled word


----------



## tiffanysgallery

When two people find each other, they become friends. Then this can lead into caring, and then into love, like a pure, honest love from the heart. But, what can also happen, sadly so, things don’t work out the way they both want, thus, each having to let go. Well, sometimes letting go is the hardest part. And, although you still love the person, deeply so, things can get said that hurt, really hurt. Which can lead into friends taking sides. Then it’s really sad for everyone. Yet, no matter what happens or happened, it's only for the two of them to know, because, in reality, it was their love, a private heartfelt love between two people. 

This song was written in the key of A minor. The guitar solo on the song was played by session guitarist Louie Shelton. And, according to wiki, it is platinum gold. 
_
*Lionel Richie - Hello (HD/HQ Audio)...*_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Turned the clock back to 1986...
*Boston - Amanda*


----------



## Bearfootfarm

tiffanysgallery said:


> Turned the clock back to 1986...
> *Boston - Amanda*


I saw them in 1995 at Walnut Creek Amphitheater in Raleigh NC.
They are amazing.


----------



## Lisa in WA

tiffanysgallery said:


> _Josh Groban - You Raise Me Up (Official Music Video)_
> 
> ...grandparents, parents, adopted parents, single parents, siblings, family, friends...
> 
> When the person who gave you your best memories becomes a memory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: misspelled word


His song, “To where you are” came on the radio as I was driving to the airport to fly to Cincinnati when my dad died unexpectedly the morning after Christmas in 2002. I had to pull over. His songs really pluck at the heartstrings.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Lisa in WA said:


> His song, “To where you are” came on the radio as I was driving to the airport to fly to Cincinnati when my dad died unexpectedly the morning after Christmas in 2002. I had to pull over. His songs really pluck at the heartstrings.


I listened to your song, "To where you are" several times this evening, and it's a beautiful song. Thank you for sharing it and I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Coldplay - Strawberry Swing (Live at Olympic Stadium, Paralympics Closing Ceremony)_

'Much more relaxing version of one of the most psychologically relaxing songs recorded ever'...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Somewhere out there - Linda Ronstadt and James Ingram (with lyrics)_

Remarkable voices...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_It Is Well - Kristene DiMarco & Bethel Music - *You Make Me Brave*_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Love scene/Intro scene - Terminator theme RARE LIVE performance
_
Rough beginning...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_*Sailing - Christopher Cross , 1979 Vinyl*_

What a beautiful melody...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

*Abby the Spoon Lady*
'This is why You Tube is awesome, because we can find what we would never find on mainstream television'


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN - Led Zeppelin (Piano Cover) | Costantino Carrara
_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_The Rolling Stones - Paint It, Black (Official Lyric Video)_


----------



## Bearfootfarm

tiffanysgallery said:


> 'This is why You Tube is awesome, because we can find what we would never find on mainstream television'


I watched her on PBS (UNC-TV) just last week.


----------



## Irish Pixie




----------



## hopkinsLon

I like this song. Imagine Dragons - Natural.


----------



## WolfBrother

Irish Pixie said:


>


One definition I had heard of when you reach middle age is when the popular music of your youth is heard as Muzak in Home Depot. 

At age 32, I heard Nights in White Satin as Muzak in a Home Depot.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

tiffanysgallery said:


> STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN


Due to anticipated traffic, there's a stairway to Heaven and a highway to Hell.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Here's a cute little song, the Heinz Ketchup song written by Carly Simon...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Doctor Who: Clara's theme..._


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Taylor Swift - Back To December..._


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_*PTSD Awareness Music Video - Graham Trude (Seen What I've Seen)*_
Military service is a risk factor for developing PTSD. Around 78% of people exposed to combat do not develop PTSD; in about 25% of military personnel who develop PTSD, its appearance is delayed - wikipedia 

I was one of the lucky ones because I've never had or been diagnosed with PTSD, but he has...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Styx - Lady_

Pretty...


----------



## MoonRiver

In recognition of the current heat wave across much of the US, how about some 1960's Louisiana Swamp Pop.

*Cookie and the Cupcakes
*





*The Boogie Kings
*


----------



## Lisa in WA

This song takes me back. I hardly ever hear it but when I do...


----------



## Lisa in WA

tiffanysgallery said:


> _Styx - Lady_
> 
> Pretty...


The sounds of high school for me.
I saw them perform in 1983 I think. Loved the Paradise Theatre album.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Styx is still performing in concert. Their dates and locations are on the ticketmaster website. If I weren't so busy, I'd like to go.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Simon & Garfunkel - El Condor Pasa (If I Could)..._


----------



## tiffanysgallery

*Moon landing music video– High-resolution Apollo 11 images... 
*
It's still awesome.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_The Last Rose of Summer - Piano_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_*Adele - 21 - Lovesong*_

For everyone out there, who's been in love and never got back in return, I dedicate this song to.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

This 14 year old girl is as good technically as Orianthi.
Her name is Li Sa X:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

Wow!


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_*Bette Midler - Wind Beneath My Wings (Official Music Video)*
_
"Wind Beneath My Wings" won the 1989 Grammy Awards for Record of the Year and Song of the Year. Much deserved.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Smile...


----------



## MoonRiver

Great new song by Brittany Howard, former lead singer of Alabama Shakes. Great throwback sound to the 60-70's soul. If you are from the "dirty" South, you will identify with the video.

The girl in the hard hat at 39 seconds is Brittany. She also is the cashier in the grocery store with her light flashing. I'm sure she had other cameos, but I didn't catch all of them. She wrote and sang the song. Terry Crews is the actor lip syncing to Brittany's voice.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

This guitar player has no arms:


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Faith Hill - There *you'll be* (lyrics)_
If anyone has lost someone and listens to this song in remembrance, may the person or pet etc RIP.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

tiffanysgallery said:


> Phil Collins - You'll Be In My Heart with Lyrics
> "when destiny calls you, you've got to be strong, I may not be with you, but you've got to hold on"...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I bet few remember this one:


----------



## tiffanysgallery

hopkinsLon said:


> I like this song. Imagine Dragons - Natural.


_Imagine Dragons - Natural (Lyrics)..._


----------



## tiffanysgallery

tiffanysgallery said:


> Uriah Heep - The Wizard


Dead video ^.

_Uriah Heep - The Wizard (Lyrics)..._


----------



## tiffanysgallery

tiffanysgallery said:


> John Waite & Alison Krauss - Missing you


Dead video ^. 

_John Waite - Missing You..._
ends at 4:26
_




_


----------



## HDRider

MoonRiver said:


> Great new song by Brittany Howard, former lead singer of Alabama Shakes. Great throwback sound to the 60-70's soul. If you are from the "dirty" South, you will identify with the video.
> 
> The girl in the hard hat at 39 seconds is Brittany. She also is the cashier in the grocery store with her light flashing. I'm sure she had other cameos, but I didn't catch all of them. She wrote and sang the song. Terry Crews is the actor lip syncing to Brittany's voice.


Thanks for that Moon. I did not know Shakes broke up. I dig that chick.


----------



## MoonRiver

HDRider said:


> Thanks for that Moon. I did not know Shakes broke up. I dig that chick.


I don't know for sure that they broke up, but they haven't toured or put out a record in years. This is Brittany as a solo artist. Parts of it remind me of Smokey Robinson.


----------



## HDRider

MoonRiver said:


> I don't know for sure that they broke up, but they haven't toured or put out a record in years. This is Brittany as a solo artist. Parts of it remind me of Smokey Robinson.


I had to know

Last year, Brittany Howard called a meeting with her bandmates and told them some news they probably didn’t want to hear. Alabama Shakes — who met in high school, broke through with 2012’s “Hold On” and went on to win four Grammys — would not be recording a follow-up to 2015’s _Sound & Color_ anytime soon. Instead, Howard would be making a solo album. “It was like, ‘I’m going to do this record by myself,’ ” she says. “I knew that I needed to be in control of everything: the music, the arrangements, all that stuff. And when am I going to do it if not now?”​
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/brittany-howard-alabama-shakes-solo-album-851672/


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Yesterday, I reported several of my dead videos on this Music Thread, just so to clean it up, I apologize, .
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/high-maintance-users-speed-reporters.594600/


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_If Anyone Falls - Stevie Nicks..._
Many thought Goldie Hawn & Stevie Nicks were two of the prettiest of their era. 

_



_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_The Chickeneers' All-Clucking Version Of "Ho Hey" (Jimmy Fallon, Blake Shelton & Nick Offerman)
_
My life is complete. Everyone go outside, the internet's finished...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Top 3 songs the year you graduated High School:
https://www.chron.com/entertainment...-high-14103520.php?cmpid=trend#photo-17870950


----------



## MoonRiver

Bearfootfarm said:


> Top 3 songs the year you graduated High School:
> https://www.chron.com/entertainment...-high-14103520.php?cmpid=trend#photo-17870950


Hard to beat 1967.

Light My Fire by The Doors
Windy by The Association
Can't Take My Eyes Off of You by Frankie Valli


----------



## whiterock

I like older country and also western music. Not the new country. Chris Ledoux would be a good example. Western swing stuff. There is a young fella named Jake Hooker, plays the base. He is on Red Stegal West of Wall Street on RFD often. Has a pretty good range with his voice. Lots of videos of him out there. His Dad sang the same stuff.

I also like to listen to a soft Mexican guitar while sitting on a patio on a warm night. That is really pleasant and relaxing.


----------



## Cabin Fever

whiterock said:


> I like older country and also western music. Not the new country. Chris Ledoux would be a good example. Western swing stuff. There is a young fella named Jake Hooker, plays the base. He is on Red Stegal West of Wall Street on RFD often. Has a pretty good range with his voice. Lots of videos of him out there. His Dad sang the same stuff.
> 
> I also like to listen to a soft Mexican guitar while sitting on a patio on a warm night. That is really pleasant and relaxing.


On my bucket list is to attend a concert at Gruene Hall and at Freiheit Country Store. I'll let you know when we do it. Maybe we can meet up at one of these venues.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Love One Another - Mormon Tabernacle Choir..._


----------



## Bearfootfarm

tiffanysgallery said:


> Love One Another - Mormon Tabernacle Choir...


When I was little I thought that was some guy named Norman Tabernacle.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Lady Gaga, Bradley Cooper - Shallow (A Star Is Born)





_


----------



## Bearfootfarm

tiffanysgallery said:


> Many thought Goldie Hawn & Stevie Nicks were two of the prettiest of their era.


I thought that about Linda Ronstadt:


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Pink & Willow Sage Hart (Pink’s Daughter) - A Million Dreams/A Million Dreams






_


----------



## MoonRiver

Have you heard of Angelina Jordan? She won Norway's Got Talent at 8 years old singing jazz classics! English is her 2nd language. She's now 13.

Here she is at age 10 or 11 singing Fly Me to The Moon





I believe she was at 10 here where she covers Back to Black, a song made popular by Amy Winehouse.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

She's amazing:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Farmer Dave

Bearfootfarm said:


> I bet few remember this one:


I have the original 45 rpm record of this song...


----------



## Farmer Dave

How about a little ZZ Top...


----------



## alleyyooper

Song about a car. Since ours is a Buick!!!!!







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

Kares dads name was Earl Keen. So she likes this Jazzy one.






Another Jazzy one.







 Al


----------



## HDRider




----------



## MoonRiver

Listening to some Van Morrison tonight.
This always transports me to a special place!
This must be what PARADISE is like!
Foghorns blowing in the night
Salt sea air in the morning breeze
Driving cars all along the coastline
This must be what it's all about​


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_I Can't Do That Anymore Music Video Faith Hill..._
A great song written by Alan Jackson for Faith Hill.


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Cabin Fever

My wife and I dance in the kitchen to this tune.....


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_*Louis Jordan - Saturday Night Fish Fry*_

In the summer our town's square has outdoor music concerts on the weekends. It's been a tradition for years and it's free to the public. During the concert vendor trucks park on the side of the streets and sell plates of good food. A small portion of the food sold goes back into the community, like for 4H, and such. This summertime event is a win-win for everyone in our community.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

*John Fogerty Performs "Have You Ever Seen The Rain?" For Howard Stern
*
John's voice sounds good after all these years. He must not be a smoker, he still nails it. 
John's brother, Tom Fogerty founded the band Creedence Clearwater Revival.
...thanks for the music guys!


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_*Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone*_

According to wikipedia, "Rolling Stone magazine listed the song at number 1 in their "_500 Greatest Songs Of All Time_" list. At an auction in 2014, Dylan's handwritten lyrics to the song fetched $2 million, a world record for a popular music manuscript."





_
_


----------



## Illinois Sucks

My playlist I listen to have everything from Merle Haggard, the Dead Kennedy’s,Sex Pistols, The Melvins, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Johnny Cash to Elmore James.
If I pull up next to a car blasting rap music,Anarchy in the U.K. gets put on.....loud.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

Watching an interview with Julian Lennon (quite a guy in his own right) he mentioned this.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Illinois Sucks said:


> My playlist I listen to have everything from Merle Haggard, the Dead Kennedy’s,Sex Pistols, The Melvins, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Johnny Cash to Elmore James.


Cool playlist. Quite diverse music taste. 


Illinois Sucks said:


> If I pull up next to a car blasting rap music,*Anarchy in the U.K.* gets put on.....loud.


-Would you like some tea? 
-No
-Anarchy in the UK



Rock on!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

tiffanysgallery said:


> -Would you like some tea?
> -No
> -Anarchy in the UK


You rebel, you!


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## tiffanysgallery

Bearfootfarm said:


> You rebel, you!


You're goin' ruin my reputation.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Sting - Shape of My Heart (Leon)





_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_When The Levee Breaks - Remaster





_


----------



## Jen_Jen

I also have eclectic tastes. Everything from Tool to Mozart. Here are a few songs that others here might like. (No Tool! LOL!)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Ibeyi are a pair or sisters. They are Afro-Cuban and sing in English, Spanish, French, and Yoruba. This song is in English, and the part at the end is Yoruba. I think their music is beautiful.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Kaleo is a really interesting group. They are a southern rock band...from Iceland. The first video is in Icelandic, but I've looked up the lyrics. It's about how much they love their homeland. I'm sharing it, because the song is really beautiful. The second song is in English.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

And just because this is my FAVORITE current rock band and they make really amazing videos (if you turn on the captions, you'll get the lyrics)...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Now, my favorite band of ALL TIME is Pink Floyd, and I've remained a fan of David Gilmour's solo work.
Enjoy!
Jen M, WV


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## tiffanysgallery

Jen_Jen said:


> (No Tool! LOL!)


That's too funny. I thought the same.



Jen_Jen said:


> ...And just because this is my FAVORITE current rock band and they make really amazing videos...


I hear their concerts are just as amazing.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Ennio Morricone - Cinema Paradiso (In Concerto - Venezia)





_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane (Official Video)_

Because of Dorian radio stations are dedicating this song to those living in Hurricane prone areas.

God Bless all members in the path of this dangerous storm. 
_




_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_*Like a Hurricane (2003 Remaster)*
_
Neil Young ROCKS... rebel to the moment
_




_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Luke Combs - Hurricane (Official Video)





_


----------



## HDRider




----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer
_
This video is 100% hair._ _
_




_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Return To Pooh Corner - Kenny Loggins
_
What a wonderful lullaby. It reminds us of how innocent, beautiful, pure children are, and how wonderful it is to love and be loved with no pretense, no pretense at all. 
_




_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_George Harrison - My Sweet Lord - Lyrics
_
Rest well George.
_




_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Oh! Darling (Remastered 2009)
_
"The basic track was recorded on 20 April 1969." - Wikipedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oh!_Darling
_




_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_In My Life (Remastered 2009)

"But of all these friends...
There is no one compares with you
In my life, I love you more"





_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Paul McCartney - My Love

Imagine having someone love you so much that they write this for you...

"And when I go away, I know my heart can stay with my love, It's understood, It's in the hands of my love, And my love does it good, Whoa-whoa-whoa-whoa, whoa-whoa-whoa-whoa, My love does it good"





_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Bread - Make it with you (1970)

"Baby you know that dreams there for those who sleep, Life is for us to keep, And if I chose the one I'd like to help me through, I'd like to make it with you..."

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/basic-homemade-bread/
"Brush butter on top when it’s out of the oven and partially cooled and everyone will thank you."






_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Summer Breeze - Seals and Croft
_
"Seals & Crofts, Cat Stevens, Chicago, Doobie Bros, Fleetwood Mac, and all the other greats need we say more"
_




_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Todd Rundgren - Hello It's Me (1972)

This song was brought to you by the "time travel machine" or what we call You Tube. 





_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Player - Baby Come Back

"Two versions of the song exist. The album version ends with a guitar solo fade out, while the single version has a shorter opening and ends with the chorus being repeated on a fade out." - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_Come_Back_(Player_song)





_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Camila Cabello - Havana (Official Audio) ft. Young Thug

Penelope Cruz looks great on the album cover.

"Havana, ooh na-na..."





_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Portugal. The Man - "Feel It Still" (Official Video)

You Tube recommended it to me...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Little Mix - Woman Like Me (Official Video) ft. Nicki Minaj

Little Mix - like or Fifth Harmony... 





_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Fifth Harmony - Worth It ft. Kid Ink_

Who is better?


----------



## tiffanysgallery

*More Cowbell - SNL*
_
"More Cowbell" is a comedy sketch that aired on Saturday Night Live on April 8, 2000. The sketch is presented as an episode of VH1's documentary series "Behind the Music" that fictionalizes the recording of the song" *The Reaper by Blue Öyster Cult. *- Wikipedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/More_Cowbell_

_



_
*
Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper 1976 [Studio Version] without the cowbell (I'm tellin' you though,* *you're gonna want that cowbell )
*
I'm 40 which has nothing to do with anything, but I could listen to this song pretty much every single day.


----------



## keenataz

Once you get past the ad, it's Iron Maiden. Saw them in Edmonton last month. It was amazing. And the Spitfire above them was so cool


----------



## keenataz

HDRider said:


> It was all ad


Thanks fixed


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> I'm 40 which has nothing to do with anything, but I could listen to this song pretty much every single day.


I saw them open for Alice Cooper in Durham NC back in the 70's


----------



## tiffanysgallery

I've read about Alice Cooper in vinyl record collector magazines. Among other things, he was the "master of artistry" back in the 70's and some thought he held the title of "Scariest Man in America." 

I know I'm scared of him.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_*Tesla - Love Song (Official Music Video)*
_
_"He knows. Love will find a way... Love is all around you... Love is knockin' outside your door..." _


----------



## tiffanysgallery

*Nickelback - Far Away*

Every firefighter knows when they go on a call, they may not come home. It's that dangerous.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

*Nickelback - Photograph
*
_"Look at this photograph, every time I do it makes me laugh!" 
"Yeah, me too, it's not me." 
_
Legend has it we still don’t know what's on Joey’s head...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

*Dave Matthews - Save Me
*
What a groovy sound all around,

"I'm driving through the desert, I met a man who told me of his crazy plan..."


----------



## tiffanysgallery

*Fleetwood Mac - little Lies (Official Music Video)*

A wise person once said: “It just works.”
And that person believed that only the results mattered, that no one can escape their fate.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

*Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why (2013 Remaster)
*
Bring kids up listening to the classics like the Eagles, show them what better is._* *_

I love the guitar solo towards the end...great song.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

*Simply Red - Holding Back The Years
*
This song takes me back to better days...


----------



## MoonRiver

A Classic - Autumn in New York
See Josh Turner Guitar for more from Josh and Friends


----------



## Bearfootfarm

http



://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7b-_YcACuQ


----------



## tiffanysgallery

*Katy Perry - Roar (Official)*
_
finally found a song without LOVE, Love, Luv! 

Time flies, 6 years old and it's still a catchy song. ❤





_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_*The Carpenters - Yesterday Once More*
_
Thanks goes to You Tube for the song recommendation.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Alice and Orianthi 
(But not that good a recording):





A better (original) version of the song:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## tiffanysgallery

*30 STUDENT HACKS YOU'D WISH YOU'D KNOWN SOONER - w/Music*
_
As I babysat for a busy parent today, I came to realize, children are smarter than adults. It may be because little people today are exposed to more information early in their lives. And, they can also listen to music, learn a useful hack, and eat a snack at the same time. 

This is the video the children introduced me to today. The music in the beginning starts like a kazoo. And, I learned a lot, like, the pencil thingi with the foil works. ❤❤❤





_


----------



## Jen_Jen

tiffanysgallery said:


> Portugal. The Man - "Feel It Still" (Official Video)
> 
> You Tube recommended it to me...


I like this song and a lot of the newer alternative.

Jen M , WV


----------



## Jen_Jen

keenataz said:


> Once you get past the ad, it's Iron Maiden. Saw them in Edmonton last month. It was amazing. And the Spitfire above them was so cool


I love them! Seen them a few times

Jen M


----------



## MoonRiver

All-stars from around the world including Robbie Robertson (who wrote The Weight), Ringo Starr, Marcus King, Larkin Poe, Lucas Nelson, and many more. Unbelievable version of The Weight by The Band.


----------



## HDRider

tiffanysgallery said:


> *Nickelback - Photograph
> *
> _"Look at this photograph, every time I do it makes me laugh!"
> "Yeah, me too, it's not me."
> _
> Legend has it we still don’t know what's on Joey’s head...


I never understood why Nickelback got such a bad rap. I like them


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Sorry, I don't know. It's been a while since I've heard anything about Nickelback.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_*OneRepublic - Counting Stars*

'2.8B views on you tube'





_


----------



## tiffanysgallery

*Wrecking Ball - Miley Cyrus Lyrics
*
"It's not what you think. The thought he shares is his Dementia." "People with subcortical dementias tend to show changes in their thinking and ability. Usually, they don't have forgetfulness and language problems." "There's changes in personality and emotions, but it's not all the time." "He repeated himself a lot to me." "The anger was from stress, over-stimulation or boredom. Feelings of being overwhelmed, lonely, or bored can all trigger aggression or outbursts." - various google searches, "dementia..."

"Early onset of the disease can begin when people are in their 30s, 40s, or 50s." - https://www.healthline.com/health/dementia/early-warning-signs

"About 5% to 8% of adults over age 65 have some form of dementia. This percentage doubles every 5 years after 65. As many as half of people in their 80s have some dementia." https://www.webmd.com/alzheimers/types-dementia#2

Yes Dementia, you did, you are coming into him like a slow progressive wrecking ball...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

17 year old singer - songwriter Billie Eilish
https://site.billieeilish.com/


----------



## tiffanysgallery

_Masha and The Bear - Recipe For Disaster (Episode 17) - various continual music..._

"With kindness and comedy in its heart, the show follows the adventures of a little girl Masha and her friend, The Bear. Their relationship is a metaphor of how a child interacts with the big world and how an adult can aid with this difficult task. Masha is a restless little girl who can hardly stand still due to her endless energy - everything she comes into contact with must be tried on! She's friendly beyond description and treats everyone like she's known them for ages.." - you tube

It's pretty cute, no doubt... But how is this one of the most viewed videos on YouTube


----------



## HDRider




----------



## MessyCook

tiffanysgallery said:


> _Bread - Make it with you (1970)
> 
> "Baby you know that dreams there for those who sleep, Life is for us to keep, And if I chose the one I'd like to help me through, I'd like to make it with you..."
> 
> https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/basic-homemade-bread/
> "Brush butter on top when it’s out of the oven and partially cooled and everyone will thank you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Have their cd in the car. Great to listen to early in the morning.
Thank you.


----------



## MessyCook




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

Compare these two version











Nazareth rocks


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> Compare these two version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazareth rocks


But Emmylou is Emmylou, for the win.


----------



## HDRider

Bearfootfarm said:


> View attachment 79562
> 
> But Emmylou is Emmylou, for the win.


No denying her talent, and mark in this world.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Emmylou Harris & Pure Prairie League:


----------



## HDRider

Watching the Ken Burns Country on PBS was really good.


----------



## keenataz

HDRider said:


>


His last 4-5 albums were just amazing


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Composted

HDRider said:


>


Never seen him live, had tickets when Bonzo died. 

My Island. I’ve ask friends and family; You are destined to a deserted Island, you only get one individual musical artists collection, who would it be?


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Composted

keenataz said:


> His last 4-5 albums were just amazing


True. He was true to his his trade/genre. To many work toward Pop. 

Not these guys. His influence was beyond genre.


----------



## Composted

Just a side note, they are nominated this year for the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

Composted said:


> Never seen him live, had tickets when Bonzo died.
> 
> My Island. I’ve ask friends and family; You are destined to a deserted Island, you only get one individual musical artists collection, who would it be?


I grew up on Zeppelin. I can't name a band I thought better, or any rock music that will stand the test of time better. Maybe the Beatles. Maybe.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Lisa in WA




----------



## MoonRiver

This is a group out of the Atlanta area. A bunch of older guys (Fossils) and the Foxes who are Tim's daughter Sam(antha) and 2 other girls (Maggie and Chase). When Maggie left for college, Chase filled her spot. They performed mainly for fun and built up a big following on youtube. After Sam went off to college, the band stopped performing, although most of the Fossils still perform in the band The Mustangs.

They have gotten back together in the studio and this is the 1st performance they have released. This is Maggie singing lead on Neil Young's Harvest Moon. 

*Foxes and Fossils performing Harvest Moon.*


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Lisa in WA said:


>


That was different.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

A little history on Spooky Tooth

*After Spooky Tooth*
Mick Jones went on to form Foreigner in 1976.

Luther Grosvenor later played with Stealers Wheel and joined Mott the Hoople in the 1970s (replacing Mick Ralphs who left to form Bad Company), adopting the name Ariel Bender. In 2005 he founded The Ariel Bender Band, with which he still occasionally performs.

Mike Kellie later joined The Only Ones in the late 1970s also performing with them in 1980s. The band reformed in 2007.

Greg Ridley became a member of Humble Pie. On 19 November 2003 he died in Alicante, Spain, of pneumonia and resulting complications. He was 56.

Gary Wright began to develop an international solo career in the 1970s and had a hit with the radio-friendly "Dream Weaver".


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


>


They were always one of my favorite bands.


----------



## alleyyooper

A TV comercial helped me rediscover my love of Reo Speedwagon.











 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Some random dude at a mall:
http s://www.facebook.com/ijustlovethis2/videos/470913576829022/



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=470913576829022


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

I stumbled across this while flipping through the TV channels and got to see Orianthi do a couple of songs.

https://www.pbs.org/video/robby-krieger-and-friends-n4i7fv/

*Robby Krieger and Friends*
Season 9 Episode 6 | 57m 4s

Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inductee *Robby Krieger* takes the stage at Village Studios in Los Angeles for an exciting performance featuring special guests Lukas Nelson, *Orianthi*, Dennis Quaid, Haley Reinhart, Lauren Ruth Ward, David Brock, and his son Waylon. 

Best known as the legendary guitarist of The Doors, Krieger performs a number of the band’s hits including “L.A. Woman,” and “Light My Fire.”

It's an interesting show if you like The Doors.


----------



## MoonRiver

Just posted. Alternate version of Lay Lady Lay.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Hiro




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## MoonRiver

Just getting ready to listen to this for 1st time. This band is great.

5 part harmony, headphones recommended, and crank it up a little.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=562714817622607


http s://www.facebook.com/LegendaryVocals/videos/562714817622607/


----------



## Bearfootfarm

MoonRiver said:


> Just getting ready to listen to this for 1st time. This band is great.
> 
> 5 part harmony, headphones recommended, and crank it up a little.


That was excellent.


----------



## MoonRiver

Bearfootfarm said:


> That was excellent.


Glad you liked it. The band started about 9 years ago - The fossils have played together in bands in the Atlanta area and at first the Foxes were Tim's daughter Sammie (the blond) and Maggie (glasses) a family friend. When Maggie left for college, Chase (girl who sang lead) filled in.

They haven't performed for a couple of years but built a large fan base on youtube over the years. We were all happy when Tim announced they were all getting back together in the studio for 7 songs. This is the 2nd. The first, which I think is slightly better, is Neil Young's Harvest Moon.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

The *original* version:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

The first version I remember hearing:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

My favorite version:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Another version I really like:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Some A Cappella Christmas music:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## MoonRiver

I think I've posted Josh Turner before. He is a brilliant guitar player and singer, but even better he raises the level of everyone who performs with him. He starred in A Celebration of Paul Simon's Graceland - Live" which ran in the UK in October and November. This is Loves Me Like A Rock which he performed as a sound check.






He also performs with Carson McKee as the other Favorites and frequently they add Reina Del Cid and Toni Lindgren and become a fantastic quartet. Here's Don't Let Me Down (Beatles cover) which they just posted.


----------



## MoonRiver

Bearfootfarm said:


> -


I'll raise you Larkin Poe - Mad As a Hatter


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


>


I've always liked that song.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Grace Slick isolated vocal track:


----------



## NChemungGuy

We love Amos Lee


----------



## Bearfootfarm

NChemungGuy said:


> We love Amos Lee


I love Alvin Lee


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Oil can guitar:


----------



## HDRider

Ridin' rails, fine hotels and everything in between


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## MoonRiver

A New Video by Foxes and Fossils will get you in the real Christmas spirit.


----------



## MoonRiver

Another Christmas Present.

Josh Turner and Carson McKee perform as the Other Favorites. They just posted their full show from London (41 minutes). Lots of songs they wrote plus some great covers. Josh is a fantastic guitar player. Also 2 songs where Reina Del Cid and Toni Lindgren join them. Toni is also an excellent guitar player. The playlist is in the description if you want to jump around.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Farmer Dave

The king of Bluegrass music...


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

View attachment 81974

The Starbugs, clockwise from left, Jessie Hilell, Ben Anderson, Sarah Whitaker, Roisin Anderson, Rebecca Jenkins,


----------



## kinderfeld

Toto's Africa covered by Weezer, video starring Weird Al Yankovich.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## mreynolds

Bearfootfarm said:


>


Good song to dance to here in Texas.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

mreynolds said:


> Good song to dance to here in Texas.


I'm not big on "country" but I love that song.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## MoonRiver

Just nominated for a Grammy - best Contemporary Blues Album.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

We would not have the delta blues without the poverty of that area. Small price to pay.


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2256659237957170


----------



## Lisa in WA

In The Bleak Midwinter (winter solstice)


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

Everywhere is freaks and hairies
***** and fairies, tell me where is sanity
Tax the rich, feed the poor
Till there are no rich no more?

I'd love to change the world
But I don't know what to do
So I'll leave it up to you

Population keeps on breeding
Nation bleeding, still more feeding economy
Life is funny, skies are sunny
Bees make honey, who needs money, Monopoly

I'd love to change the world
But I don't know what to do
So I'll leave it up to you

World pollution, there's no solution
Institution, electrocution
Just black and white, rich or poor
Them and us, stop the war

I'd love to change the world
But I don't know what to do
So I'll leave it up to you


----------



## wkndwrnch

Straight No Chaser


----------



## Cornhusker

kinderfeld said:


> Toto's Africa covered by Weezer, video starring Weird Al Yankovich.


I like this version too


----------



## Farmer Dave

From the archives of VinylNostalgia


----------



## MoonRiver

My new favorite Christmas song.

Keb' Mo' Merry Merry Christmas


----------



## Farmer Dave

From the archives of VinylNostalgia


----------



## Farmer Dave

From the archives of VinylNostalgia


----------



## kinderfeld

Staind - Something To Remind You (Live)
Or, anything else performed by Aaron Lewis.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## kinderfeld

Lisa in WA said:


> In The Bleak Midwinter (winter solstice)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwStDK2_qpw


Another one by Loreena McKennitt from her Book of Secrets album, 1997.
I always liked this one.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

*13 Year Old* Charlotte Summers


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## SLADE




----------



## HDRider

It is not a song, but a great story told by John Fogerty. I love their music. I have a soft spot in my heart for them as I always thought they spoke to and for our soldiers in Vietnam.


----------



## kinderfeld




----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

World's fastest guitar:
He starts out slow (170 BPM) then increases the speed each time he plays until he reaches 
1600 BPM

He begins playing at 2:45. 
The music isn't good but the speed is incredible.


----------



## kinderfeld

Ludwig van Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata ( 3rd Movement ) Tina S Cover

This is pretty cool!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

She's amazing.


----------



## HDRider

Holy Moly


----------



## mreynolds

She didn't even break a sweat. I'm taking her to the crossroads. I need to see about getting out of a deal there.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

mreynolds said:


> She didn't even break a sweat.


I can't even move my fingers that fast in a random order, but she knows precisely where to put them all at the same time.


----------



## mreynolds

Bearfootfarm said:


> I can't even move my fingers that fast in a random order, but she knows precisely where to put them all at the same time.


I showed it to a guitar prodigy I know and even he was impressed.


----------



## kinderfeld

Yeah...she's pretty bad ass on the guitar. She has a few videos out there, but that one is my favorite.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I first heard this in a PBS "filler" video about Biltmore House and have always loved it, but I've never heard it anywhere else. I like to turn it up and close my eyes to listen....


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## MoonRiver

Just for the Fun of It!


----------



## MoonRiver

A little Haley Reinhart.


----------



## HDRider

My Mongol brothers - Hint - Turn on transcript


----------



## HDRider

This kicks butt - Again, turn on the transcript an dread the words


----------



## HDRider

Best yet, with Jacoby Shaddix


----------



## HDRider

They know what's best for you


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## kinderfeld

Slipknot: Before I Forget- Drum cover. Caleb H Drummer (age 5)






This video went viral. The band invited him backstage at a show to meet him and take pictures.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


>


Nice!
Very "Def Leppardish" with a hint of Led Zep and Aerosmith mixed in.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Irish Pixie




----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm missing Bowie.


----------



## Irish Pixie




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

I miss Amy


----------



## Bearfootfarm

35 years later she's still got it:

http s://www.facebook.com/ClassicCountrySong/videos/603583926896038



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=603583926896038


----------



## Bearfootfarm

If there's a Heaven with angels singing, some of them must sound like Allison Krauss:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## MoonRiver

Melanie does Dylan's Don't Think Twice and the Stones Ruby Tuesday. IMO she surpasses the originals.


----------



## Earnest T. Bass




----------



## Bearfootfarm

This is a George Jones Tribute:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

The background vocals were done by Peter Asher, from "Peter and Gordon".


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Peter is the one on the right:


----------



## HDRider

Rockin Tennessee Ernie


----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## emdeengee

This was played on a TV show the other night. I cannot believe that I forgot about J.D. Souther for about 30 years. He wrote so many great songs (many for the Eagles and Linda Ronstadt) and the ones he recorded were unforgettable. But I forgot them.


----------



## HDRider

That song sounded a little like this one


----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> That song sounded a little like this one


I like Roy.


----------



## HDRider

Bearfootfarm said:


> I like Roy.


Me too.

It is hard to imagine someone not liking him


----------



## emdeengee

I love Roy Orbison but also this version by Chris Issak - very different but both wonderful. 






And of course Crying - Roy Orbison and KD Lang


----------



## HDRider

This Chris Isaak is one of my favorite songs


----------



## emdeengee

Yes! What a voice and song writer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## keenataz

*Contains F word*







In my opinion a great song. One of his best.


----------



## muleskinner2

I found some really good music last night. Go to youtube and punch in "Is there a man I can talk to." The artist is Buddy Brown.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Chris in Mich

EVERYBODY FEEL GOOD!


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

The Hu


----------



## Alice In TX/MO




----------



## HDRider

Melancholy melody


----------



## kinderfeld

God's Gonna Cut You Down


----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> Melancholy melody


This will cheer you up:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

John Lodge, former bassist for the Moody Blues
It's quite Pink Floydish:


----------



## kinderfeld




----------



## kinderfeld




----------



## kinderfeld

David Gilmour / David Bowie / Richard Wright - "Comfortably Numb"


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

New from Australia


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## Irish Pixie

Nice Cave and the Bad Seeds.


----------



## kinderfeld

Antonio Vivaldi - "Summer" from four seasons


----------



## kinderfeld

House of the Rising Sun - violin cover Serena Harnack


----------



## kinderfeld

This is kinda cool, too.




Summer Overture on electric violin


----------



## HDRider

Somewhere over the rainbow
Bluebirds fly


----------



## HDRider

Louis would be proud - 

What a wonderful world


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HermitJohn

I ran across some presidential songs, pieced together from speeches, but this one seems to really fit. He should consider it as campaign song for 2020 election....


----------



## HDRider

The best of all possible worlds


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## mreynolds

Bearfootfarm said:


>


I saw them on a small stage with maybe 300 people in the audience. It was awesome.


----------



## mreynolds

I have a new favorite. Hits close to home.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

Bearfootfarm said:


>


That was our class graduation song, picked by our valedictorian. I was a little insulted.


----------



## HDRider

mreynolds said:


> I saw them on a small stage with maybe 300 people in the audience. It was awesome.


I saw them with Yes, and the guy said there will be more notes played tonight that 10 rock concerts combined


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Nice cover of one of my favorites songs:


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Greyman

mreynolds said:


> I saw them on a small stage with maybe 300 people in the audience. It was awesome.


Kansas, in my opinion, is a VERY under-rated band! My dad introduced them to me back in the day with "Point of Know Return" and there were a couple of tunes on there that just blew me AWAY... weird time signatures and KILLER musicianship in general.


----------



## mreynolds

Greyman said:


> Kansas, in my opinion, is a VERY under-rated band! My dad introduced them to me back in the day with "Point of Know Return" and there were a couple of tunes on there that just blew me AWAY... weird time signatures and KILLER musicianship in general.


My son is a Soundgarden man. He was in the truck and I played some Kansas for him and he is a convert now. He mixes music for fun and hobby with his own studio that he has built over the years and he is hard to impress let me tell you.


----------



## Greyman

mreynolds said:


> My son is a Soundgarden man. He was in the truck and I played some Kansas for him and he is a convert now. He mixes music for fun and hobby with his own studio that he has built over the years and he is hard to impress let me tell you.


Oh wow now THAT I can talk about! I have a home studio here as well, used for composing/recording commercial jingles, background tracks, and the like. ALWAYS good to meet a fello muso!


----------



## Chris in Mich




----------



## kinderfeld

Corey Taylor - Purple Rain






Performed on the day that Prince died, he apparently learned the song that day to play as a tribute in Prince's home town.


----------



## Chris in Mich

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/01/arts/music/ellis-marsalis-dead-virus.html


----------



## Chris in Mich

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/02/arts/music/bucky-pizzarelli-dead-coronavirus.html


----------



## Chris in Mich

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/31/arts/music/wallace-roney-dead-coronavirus.html


----------



## Chris in Mich

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/30/arts/music/joe-diffie-dead-coronavirus.html


----------



## Chris in Mich

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/01/arts/music/adam-schlesinger-dead-coronavirus.html


----------



## Greyman

Over nine minutes of just INCREDIBLE saxin' here! Skip to around 1:45 - the embed feature apparently can't handle youtube's "copy at time" feature.


----------



## keenataz

Another one gone. Song for the times


----------



## Irish Pixie




----------



## Chris in Mich




----------



## kinderfeld

Metallica - Nothing else matters (cover violin)


----------



## Chris in Mich

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/07/arts/music/john-prine-dead-coronavirus.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=541647566459155


----------



## Farmer Dave

R.I.P. John Prine...


----------



## Farmer Dave

John Prine and Iris DeMent...


----------



## MichaelZ

If you like bluegrass gospel, check out this group I recently discovered:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

http s://www.facebook.com/thebluegrassjamboree/videos/545947069319890/



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=545947069319890


----------



## Lisa in WA




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider




----------



## Chris in Mich

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/08/obituaries/ahmed-ismail-hussein-dead-coronavirus.html


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Farmer Dave




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider

All due respect to Mr. Winter, Spooky Tooth did it better


----------



## HDRider

Led Belly wrote many a Zeppelin song, but






All that is great, can be made mo betta






All it takes are electric guitars and an abundance of talent


----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> All due respect to Mr. Winter


I saw Edgar once, in 1971.
I was there with the blonde walking away on the far left, but I'm not in the picture.
It's from a newspaper article:







Spooky Tooth was better on your song though.

This is the song I remember most from the concert above:


----------



## HDRider

Compare, then and nearer then


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

I have to say I like the second one most:


----------



## mreynolds

Bearfootfarm said:


> I saw Edgar once, in 1971.
> I was there with the blonde walking away on the far left, but I'm not in the picture.
> It's from a newspaper article:
> View attachment 87378
> 
> Spooky Tooth was better on your song though.
> 
> This is the song I remember most from the concert above:


So, why did they cut you out of the picture? 

Don't worry, They would cut me out too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

mreynolds said:


> So, why did they cut you out of the picture?


I don't know, because they couldn't see my face from that angle and I didn't look *too* bad or I wouldn't have been there with her. 

She was gorgeous.


----------



## mreynolds

All that is great, can be made mo betta






All it takes are electric guitars and an abundance of talent[/QUOTE]

I have a lot of blues in my childhood. My father player harmonica for Lightin' Hopkins for a few years. He lived just a horse ride away. I was too young to remember though. As a teen I lived right next door to Joe Tex.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...49da34af1a17fde215a092bb7&cc=US&setlang=en-US

He really knew how to throw a party. (dont tell my mom)


----------



## mreynolds

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't know, because they couldn't see my face from that angle and I didn't look *too* bad or I wouldn't have been there with her.
> 
> She was gorgeous.


Well ok, ya got me there.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Duke Jupiter


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## MosaicsMLS

HDRider said:


> Ya'll supposed to share the music you like.. I have a hard time finding new music that I like. There is way too much crap, and over produced pop to sift through in one life time, and that is all I have, or less than half that now.


Some of my current favs, not necessarily new, but...
I like Camila Cabello for a little Latin flavor.
Charlie Puth for pop
Corinne Bailey Rae, I Would Like to Call it Beauty
George Ezra, pop, several songs, but particularly Shotgun
Hugh Laurie has a good album from 2011 called Let Them Talk. They’re remakes of other songs..blues
Robbie Williams has a good album from 2013 called Swings Both Ways. It’s an eclectic mix. There are a couple on there that I don’t like, but overall, it’s a fun album.
Ben Lee, Gamble Everything for Love, pop
Bobby Bazini, Blood’s Thicker Than Water, and others...soulful rock.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Pete Townshend turned 75 on 5/19/20


----------



## Chris in Mich

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/14/...dead-coronavirus.html?searchResultPosition=24


----------



## Chris in Mich

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/14/...dead-coronavirus.html?searchResultPosition=24


----------



## Chris in Mich

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/08/obituaries/paul-shelden-dead-coronavirus.html


----------



## Chris in Mich

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/07/obituaries/dave-greenfield-dead-coronavirus.html


----------



## Farmer Dave

Alexandre Geindre - "Lonesome Vice Magic Harvest" - 2002


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Farmer Dave

Cumberlands - "Bugle Call Rag" - 1978


----------



## Farmer Dave

Cumberlands - "Part Time Lover - Full Time Fool" - 1977


----------



## Farmer Dave

Cumberlands - "Darlene" - 1977


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Derek Trucks with Eric Clapton
Derek recently turned 41:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider




----------



## kinderfeld




----------



## Bearfootfarm

Here's a change of pace:


----------



## HDRider

A real change of pace


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I like this one too:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Some 50 year old music that shows patterns never change:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

A little visual trivia...
People change as they age:



















https://www.facebook.com/TheCollegeOfRockAndRollKnowledge/


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

RIP Mark Downing, Lead Guitar, Natucket








This was a local band that that got started around here in the late 60's.
Most who like old rock and roll will recognize at least one of their songs:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

Alice's Eckhart Tolle thread made me think of this song by my favorite


----------



## HDRider

Just found this - now what you think


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Mick turned 77 yesterday.


Mick Jagger Celebrates 77th Birthday, Stones Bandmates Pay Tribute


----------



## Bearfootfarm

The last half is a sales pitch, but the first half is great:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## rambler

I only see 3 songs listed in this thread, most messages are posting a white area with nothing in them?

why?

Paul


----------



## Bearfootfarm

rambler said:


> I only see 3 songs listed in this thread, most messages are posting a white area with nothing in them?


It all shows for me.
Are you having trouble seeing other Youtubes on this site?


----------



## HDRider

Oh, to be young, skinny, with lots of hair, and play music on a beach


----------



## rambler

Bearfootfarm said:


> It all shows for me.
> Are you having trouble seeing other Youtubes on this site?


and now, a half day later, it all shows. Actually, I only saw 2 pages of messages earlier. Now I think I see there are 98 or so pages tot his thread? Nothing was making sense before,

my old iPad was a fantastic machine, foolproof, worked, long lasting, avoided glitches, it was a technological marvel.

It died, after 6 years.

this replacement iPad Pro is a year old, and it just is one glitch after another. Seems like it isn’t even compatible with itself.

paul


----------



## Bearfootfarm

rambler said:


> Now I think I see there are 98 or so pages tot his thread?


Yeah, 98 pages and over 1950 posts.
With all the variables though, it's amazing any of it works like it should.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Doug Gray (Marshall Tucker Band) talks about his long time friend, Charlie Daniels.








Marshall Tucker Band's Doug Gray Opens Up About 50-Year Friendship With Charlie Daniels


Marshall Tucker Band frontman Doug Gray was as close as brothers with Charlie Daniels over the decades, and he's opening up about their 50-year friendship.




tasteofcountry.com


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Happy Birthday to Ian Anderson:








Ian Anderson - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Bearfootfarm

ON THIS DATE (47 YEARS AGO)
August 13, 1973 -
Lynyrd Skynyrd
: (Pronounced 'Lĕh-'nérd 'Skin-'nérd) is released.


----------



## HDRider

Lightnin' don't wear no watch. He decide what time it is


----------



## HDRider

Before BadCo, there was Free. Great music, takes you back, stands the test of time, from 1972


----------



## HDRider

Inspired all the greats - Scrapper Blackwell

Once I lived the life of a millionaire
Spending my money'n I did not care care
Carrying my friends out for a good time
Buyin’ bootleg liquor, champagne and wine
Lord but I got busted and I fell so low
Didn't have no money and nowhere to go
This is the truth, Lord, without a doubt
Nobody wants you when you're down, I mean
Nobody wants you when you’re down

Lord, the other day I asked a man for my rent
He told me, boy, the money he had spent
But I tried my best to try one or two
That's everything that I could do
Lord, nobody let me have one lousy dime
I now get worried now all the time
But I'm gon' tell you this is the truth, Lord, without a doubt
Nobody wants you when you're down
Nobody wants you when you're down

Lord, if I could get my hands on a dollar again
I would hold it till that eagle grins
I would try just for one little house
Nobody knows me when I'm down and out
Lord, I tried for another day
To make troubles in my own way
But I'm gon’ tell you the truth, Lord without a doubt
Nobody knows me when you’re down, I mean
Nobody knows me when you're down


----------



## Farmer Dave

Spirit - "I Got A Line On You" - LIVE


----------



## Farmer Dave

Black Sabbath - "Paranoid" - LIVE


----------



## Farmer Dave

Big Bad Voodoo Daddy - "You And Me And The Bottle Makes 3 Tonight"


----------



## Gayle in KY




----------



## MO_cows




----------



## Bearfootfarm

Happy birthday to David Crosby, 79 years old.
This has always been one of my favorite songs:


----------



## HDRider

Can you imagine?


----------



## doozie

I watched Jersey Boys on Netflix, I've been singing their hits for 2 days now, along with DH. The movie was done well.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge


The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge. 365,272 次赞 · 78,998 人在谈论. A STUDY OF ALL THINGS ROCK'N'ROLL.




www.facebook.com






> Led Zeppelin's frontman
> Robert Plant
> is celebrating *his 72nd birthday today.* Plant is regarded as one of the greatest singers in the history of rock and roll and he has influenced countless other singers. In 2006, Heavy Metal magazine Hit Parader named Plant the "Greatest Metal Vocalist of All Time". In 2009, Plant was voted "the greatest voice in rock" in a poll conducted by Planet Rock. In 2008, Rolling Stone editors ranked him number 15 on their list of the 100 best singers of all time. In 2011, Rolling Stone readers ranked Plant the greatest of all lead singers.


----------



## HDRider

doozie said:


> I watched Jersey Boys on Netflix, I've been singing their hits for 2 days now, along with DH. The movie was done well.


That was good show


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

This one is pretty apropos for our times.


----------



## susieneddy

Blood, Sweat and Tears singing God Bless the Child


----------



## doozie

Cruisin you tube, watched several videos of his today.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Derek and the Dominoes, @1970:


----------



## HDRider

YouTube is throwing some new old stuff at me


----------



## Bearfootfarm

HDRider said:


> old stuff


----------



## mreynolds

Bearfootfarm said:


>


*Roadhouse....*

_"Yeah, I thought you'd be bigger." _

Jeff Healey


----------



## Bearfootfarm

mreynolds said:


> "Yeah, I thought you'd be bigger."


I love that movie.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

This is new to me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Alice In TX/MO said:


> This is new to me.


I first heard it about a year ago.
I like it *a lot*, but I like the original version even more.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Paul Simon posted it to his social media. That’s very cool. 😃


----------



## Bearfootfarm

__ https://www.facebook.com/



"John Lennon released his LP titled "Imagine" on *Sept. 9, 1971*. The album was more heavily produced in contrast to the basic, raw arrangements of his previous album, the critically acclaimed John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band. The album is considered the most popular of his works and the title track is considered one of Lennon's finest songs.

In 2012, Imagine was voted 80th on Rolling Stone magazine's list of the "500 Greatest Albums of All Time". "


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Eric Clapton plays guitar on this track.
They used studio effects to make it sound "more-Beatle-y" and less like Clapton:


> On Sept. 6, 1968, The Beatles' George Harrison was heading in to London for a recording session for "While My Guitar Gently Weeps". His neighbor, Eric Clapton needed a lift into London, so George offered to take him. George had a different idea though.
> Harrison wasn't happy with his own guitar tracks on the song so while driving, he asked Eric to come to the session and do a track on.
> Clapton at first refused, saying that "nobody (famous) ever plays on the Beatles records!" but George insisted. Clapton came in and the invitation has its intended effect: the band members were completely professional and Eric's solo sounded great.
> As Clapton was listening to a playback, the thought his solo wasn't "Beatle-y enough," so the solo is run through an ADT circuit with "varispeed", with the session engineer manually 'waggling' the oscillator: Engineer Chris Thomas has recalled: "Eric said that he didn't want it to sound like him. So I was just sitting there wobbling the thing, they wanted it really extreme, so that's what I did." The effect sounded like the guitar was run through the Leslie rotating speaker of the Hammond B-3 organ cabinet.


----------



## mreynolds

Bearfootfarm said:


> Eric Clapton plays guitar on this track.
> They used studio effects to make it sound "more-Beatle-y" and less like Clapton:


I like the Santana version as little better.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

mreynolds said:


> I like the Santana version as little better.


I don't recall ever hearing a version I *didn't* like. 
This is one of my favorites:


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

If he keeps practicing, he's going to be good one day.


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Bluegrass Alliance - "Ghost Riders In The Sky" - 1973*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rugbys - "Rockin' All Over Again" - 1969




*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Beatersband - "Tous Les Garçons Et Les Filles" - 2020




*


----------



## Bearfootfarm

41 Years Ago – Led Zeppelin Drummer John Bonham Dies


The thunderous backbone to Led Zeppelin’s sound went silent on Sept. 25, 1980.




loudwire.com





"The thunderous backbone to Led Zeppelin’s sound went silent when John Bonham was found dead Sept. 25, 1980, effectively ending the band as an active unit.

The drummer had consumed an estimated 40 shots of vodka the day and night prior at rehearsals for the band’s upcoming North American tour which was announced exactly two weeks earlier and scheduled to kick off less than a month later. Put to bed just after midnight at guitarist Jimmy Page's house in the south England town of Windsor, Bonham would be found lifeless the next afternoon by sound engineer Benji LeFevre and bassist John Paul Jones.


“It was like, ‘Let’s go up and look at Bonzo, see how he is,’” Jones said. “We tried to wake him up … it was terrible. Then I had to tell the other two … I had to break the news to Jimmy and Robert [Plant].”

Police arrived at Page's residence but ruled out any suspicious circumstances – it was just an unfortunate mishap. The coroner would later issue the inquiry verdict that the death was accidental due to “consumption of alcohol.” "


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

Eddie Van Halen RIP


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Today would have been John Lennon's 80th birthday.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## HDRider




----------



## kinderfeld

Bearfootfarm said:


> Eddie Van Halen RIP


----------



## HDRider

The YouTube algorithm strikes again

Wow!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I missed this when it happened:








Lee Kerslake, drummer for Ozzy Osbourne and British rock band Uriah Heep, dies at 73


Drummer Lee Kerslake, who performed with Ozzy Osbourne and British rock band Uriah Heep, has died, the band confirmed Saturday. He was 73.



www.usatoday.com







> Drummer Lee Kerslake, who performed with Ozzy Osbourne and British rock band Uriah Heep, has died, the band confirmed Saturday. He was 73.


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Bearfootfarm

*



Spencer Davis, ’60s British bandleader behind ‘Gimme Some Lovin’' with Steve Winwood, has died

Click to expand...





*


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Farmer Dave

Cumberlands with special guest Bill Bailey - "The Ballad Of Rooster Run"


----------



## Juliet Cyrus

I like all kinds of music. Especially ballad songs of Disney OST.


----------



## HDRider

Riding high and lonesome through a starlit sky
And it comes to you how it all slips away
Youth and beauty are gone one day
No matter what you dream or feel or say
It ends in dust and disarray

Like wind on the plains, sand through the glass
Waves rolling in with the tide
Dreams die hard and we watch them erode
But we cannot be denied
The fire inside


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

One Iggy is never enough


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## 67drake

Never opened this thread till now.
Wife is out of town for the weekend, so I get to play some music around here on the Bluetooth speaker that would usually annoy her! 
I listen to anything, and my taste is diverse. I found this guy on you tube a few months back. Now I’m a big fan.


----------



## mreynolds

HDRider said:


>


That one was very funny.


----------



## HDRider

Glory glory hallelujah since I've laid my burden down
Glory glory hallelujah since I've laid my burden down

No more sickness no more sorrow since I've laid my burden down
No more sickness no more sorrow since I've laid my burden down

I'm going home to live with Jesus since I've laid my burden down
I'm going home to live with Jesus since I've laid my burden down

Glory glory hallelujah since I've laid my burden down
Glory glory hallelujah since I've laid my burden down


----------



## HDRider

I was 16 or 17 listening to a Memphis FM station and Leonard Nimoy called in and requested this song


----------



## GTX63

A very spiritual piece of music for me, regardless of the artist's intent. Beautiful.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## HDRider

Over one billion views


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Bobby Darin - Mack the Knife


----------



## 67drake

Heard this on the local radio station tonight while out in the shop. Haven’t heard it in years.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

HDRider said:


> Over one billion views


One of the greatest voices in music. Truly a sad day when she died.


----------



## RibbyR

Imagine Dragons are my faves.


----------



## HDRider

Truth from the most unexpected places


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## 67drake

HDRider said:


>


I used to watch Adam Calhoun’s videos on you tube a few years back. I’d repost them every once in a while on various websites I belong to, and they would promptly get deleted by moderators! I think he’s hilarious, but I guess to politically incorrect for some.


----------



## 67drake




----------



## HDRider




----------



## MoonRiver

Some John Lee Hooker - My favorite bluesman.


----------



## MoonRiver

Something Different. I follow the drummer Sina and she usually either does a drum cover or performs virtually with other young and up and coming artists. This was different, but very good.


----------



## GTX63

Apple just pulled this one down from their platform.


HDRider said:


> Truth from the most unexpected places


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Thanks for sharing all. Listening to local FM station. . .Hotel California


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rugbys - "You I" - 1969




*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Jimmy Starr - "Oooh Crazy" - 1958




*


----------



## HDRider




----------



## MoonRiver

John Fogerty Live 1998 Full 3-hour concert. (Actually only the first 1:30 minutes is the concert. The last is a repeat of the video without audio)

I doubt if this will stay on youtube very long, so watch it now if you intend on watching.

*



*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Jimmy Grubbs and His Music Makers - "Let's Rock To-Night"


----------



## HDRider

The first rock star


----------



## Tom Horn

I Wish You Were Here reminded me of this.

I first heard this on the movie The Departed.






An Englishman an Irishman, and a Scotsman go to a pub, before they order their drinks a Brash American millionaire introduced himself "Hey there guys! You look like you can handle your drink, tell you what, the first one to drink 15 pints of Guinness in 10 minutes gets $1000!" The three men take the Yank up on his offer. 

The Englishman goes first and manages 10 pints, The Scotsman outdoes him by 1. When it's time for the Irishman He politely asks if he could excuse himself for a moment and leaves the pub, The three remaining men exchange confused glances until the Irishman comes back 20 minutes later, He orders 15 pints and downs all of them in 8 minutes. The American is amazed "That was incredible! Here's your check. Where did you go by the way?" 

The Irishman shrugged and said "Oh I went to the pub down the street to see if I could do it."


----------



## MoonRiver

Do You Know Kinga?


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

Why have I never heard of this guy before?


Link Wray was born on May 2, 1929, in Dunn, North Carolina, to Fred Lincoln Wray, Sr., who was born in Indiana, and his wife, Lillian Mae Wray (née Coats), born in North Carolina, whom her son identified as being Shawnee. The 1930 and 1940 censuses identify both parents as being white.

As a child, he and his family were among those persecuted by the Ku Klux Klan. His mother would often turn off lights, put blankets on windows when the KKK burned crosses. They would often hide in barns, under beds, and holes underground. Wray later said: "The cops, the sheriff, the drugstore owner—they were all Ku Klux Klan. They put the masks on and, if you did something wrong, they'd tie you to a tree and whip you or kill you." Three songs Wray performed during his career were named for indigenous peoples: "Shawnee", "Apache", and "Comanche".

His two brothers, Vernon (born January 7, 1924 - died March 25, 1979) and Doug (born July 4, 1933 - died 1984), were his earliest bandmates.

Wray served in the U.S. Army during the Korean War (1950–53). He contracted tuberculosis, which hospitalized him for a year. His stay concluded with the removal of a lung, which doctors predicted would mean he would never be able to sing again.


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## MAWL

HDRider said:


>


I love this song!


----------



## MoonRiver

If you haven't heard this Russian band before you are missing out. it started when Leonid, the bass player, gave himself a retirement present of getting his musical buddies together to do a Chicago song. The rest, as they say, is history. Most of these musicians are classically trained and you can see the enthusiasm they have for playing good old-fashioned American rock and roll. The Rox Bros nail the vocals and lead guitar on My Old School.

*My Old School - Leonid & Friends feat. “Rox Bros” - Alex and Nikita Pozdnyakov (Steely Dan cover)*


----------



## kinderfeld

If you haven't heard this German band, you're missing out!


----------



## MoonRiver

James Brown, BB King, and Bobbie Blue Bland on SoulTrain


----------



## kinderfeld

Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, And Sammy Davis Jr. 
Live at The Sands 1963.


----------



## anette

HDRider said:


> I like music, all kinds of music. My tastes are very electric.
> 
> I would like to ask you to share music you like, maybe others would like it too. I am not saying classics, be they rock or country, but something new to you that you like.
> 
> Here is one I just found..


This is one of my husband's favorites. He has lyrics from this on the back glass of his truck


----------



## anette




----------



## anette




----------



## MoonRiver

Chiara Kilchling is German and Hungarian and sings with an American accent. She is brilliant. She typically plays all the instruments, sings, does the videography, and in this video, she paints and wrote the song. She is a rock and roller and has a lot of great covers.

This video is beautiful and worth watching.


----------



## 67drake

They’ve been playing this on the local radio station a lot lately. I was thinking about my oldest daughter today (she too ain’t my blood,3 of my 7 kids a steps). I got teary watching it, before I sent it to her. We look nothing like the people in the video, but they sure could be us, cept I coached her softball, not soccer.


----------



## HDRider

Never heard this Osmond song


----------



## HDRider

And Mike Portnoy's cover of it


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## wdcutrsdaughter




----------



## HDRider

I like the lyric, "Let's see the system brought down to its knees"


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

I like the lyric 'I've got my roots, down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down deep'


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter




----------



## MoonRiver

I have no idea what they are saying, but they are addicting.


----------



## mreynolds

MoonRiver said:


> I have no idea what they are saying, but they are addicting.


They are saying "be sure to hit 'like' and don't forget to follow us."


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## 67drake

I like that guy! I posted a few of his covers a while back. I found myself listening to songs I would have skipped over usually.


----------



## HDRider

67drake said:


> I like that guy! I posted a few of his covers a while back. I found myself listening to songs I would have skipped over usually.


He has some excellent extended play stuff on YT. I just added him to my Pandora


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

From the year I was born


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

that Aaron lewis. Fellow Masshole - he's from the western part of the state.


----------



## HDRider

People are really waking up


----------



## HDRider

I thought he was dead


----------



## mreynolds

HDRider said:


> People are really waking up


They are. Slowly, but they are. This is what I was talking about a few months ago but you did but agree with me then.
I think people are getting tired of being led by the nose. It gets painful after a while. 

Some still like the halter and always will though.


----------



## HDRider

Unlikely conservative


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

“As a band, I felt aptly named, it never took off for me musically,” Keith Richards uttered on another occasion before piling compliments onto Page’s performance. He added, “At the same time, Jimmy Page is one of the best guitar players I’ve ever known. Bonham was a hell of a powerhouse drummer although I think he’s kind of heavy-handed, myself — that’s when the ‘Led’ comes in.”








The advice that Keith Richards gave Jimmy Page about Led Zeppelin


It fell on deaf ears.




faroutmagazine.co.uk


----------



## HDRider

The band [Led Zeppelin] had certain songs that they simply couldn’t play live because it was impossible to recreate the complex sounds that Page conjured up in the studio. Richards told him a simple way to circumvent the problem, yet, it fell on deaf ears. “Then it becomes a challenge, a tough challenge in some cases,” Page told _Trouser Press _in 1977. “‘Achilles’ is the classic one. When Ronnie Wood and Keith Richards came to hear us play, Keith said, ‘You ought to get another guitarist; you’re rapidly becoming known as the most overworked guitarist in the business.'”

He added, “Quite amusing. There are times when I’d just love to get another guitarist on, but it just wouldn’t look right to the audience.”


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

My life in music - I was born in 1960


----------



## 67drake

I heard this on the local radio station tonight. It’s not one of those corporate owned stations that has a usual playlist. Saturday nights they have an oldies show where they play stuff you haven’t heard in years, and a lot of B side songs.
I usually don’t like bubble gum rock, but this reminds me of a good old Buddy Holly song. Put me in a good mood.


----------



## 67drake

Another they played I haven’t heard in a while!


----------



## 67drake

HDRider said:


> My life in music - I was born in 1960


I must be getting old. Pretty slim pickings from ‘95 on. I’m serious when I say that most of the songs since 2000 I have never even heard.


----------



## HDRider




----------



## MoonRiver

I had to post this. Dion (Dion and the Belmonts) is still rocking at age 82. Here is a new song he did with Mark Knopfler (Dire Straits).


----------



## HDRider




----------



## kinderfeld

Apparently this thread needs bumped back to the top.


----------



## HDRider

The voice of grandfathers


----------



## HDRider

Pretty good for a white boys





and then there is


----------



## muleskinner2

Dim lights, thick smoke, and loud, loud music.


----------



## HDRider

muleskinner2 said:


> Dim lights, thick smoke, and loud, loud music.


----------



## muleskinner2

HDRider said:


>


Thank you.


----------



## HDRider

I am here all week


----------



## Alice In TX/MO




----------



## 67drake

Greasy, and I love it


----------



## 67drake

I haven’t seen my “Loop” shirt in 40 years. It wouldn’t fit anymore anyways.


----------



## 67drake

Just for the heck of it I googled loop shirt. They make repops, and in my current size. 
Merry Christmas to me, I just ordered one. One of the very limited things I miss about Chicago.









97.9 The Loop T-Shirt - Chicago's Iconic Classic Rock Radio Apparel


After 41 years, Chicago's classic rock station, 97.9 The Loop, has come to an end... but the legend still lives on. While supplies last, you can own the iconic t-shirt that is recognized by all true Chicagoans.




wlupstore.com


----------



## 67drake




----------



## 67drake




----------



## 67drake

I wore this album out


----------



## HDRider

67drake said:


>


I have a friend with a red 78 Trans Am. It has an 8 track player in it and he will not play any music in the car that came out after the car.


----------



## 67drake

HDRider said:


> I have a friend with a red 78 Trans Am. It has an 8 track player in it and he will not play any music in the car that came out after the car.


I know of a couple guys that do that. Just oldies. My ‘71 came with an AM radio. Still works, but not a lot of choices out in the rural areas for music! Maybe someday when I retire, and drive it more, I’ll put something more modern in. My ‘62 has an AM radio only also. But tubes went bad, so no worky. Same thing, maybe someday……


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Vjk




----------



## Vjk




----------



## HDRider




----------



## starrynights

muleskinner2 said:


> Dim lights, thick smoke, and loud, loud music.


and a little well aged bourbon


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

*  Led Zeppelin’s Achilles Last Stand





*


----------



## HDRider

I always loved this song

*Steve Winwood - Dear Mr. Fantasy (Live at PBS Soundstage 2005)*


----------



## HDRider

A story about a magical music place in the least of places

Muscle Shoals


----------



## HDRider

This is the first record that a young Percy Sledge, from Muscle Shoals, made. it was recorded in his home town.


----------



## HDRider

Another Muscle Shoals recording
*Wilson Pickett: I Found a Love*


----------



## HDRider

Aretha Franklin's 's first Muscle Shoals hit

*I Never Loved a Man (The Way I Love You)*


----------



## HDRider

*Tell Mama ~ Etta James*

Her first at Muscle Shoals


----------



## HDRider

The first Rolling Stones Muscle Shoals hit

*You Gotta Move*


----------



## HDRider

Now, almost banned, another from MS

*Brown Sugar*


----------



## HDRider

The band that made me aware of Muscle Shoals
*Free Bird*
by Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## 67drake

HDRider said:


> The band that made me aware of Muscle Shoals
> *Free Bird*
> by Lynyrd Skynyrd


Same here


----------



## HDRider

Another MS great

*Clarence Carter - Patches *


----------



## HDRider

Pre Bob Marley from Muscle Shoals
*Jimmy Cliff Sitting In Limbo*


----------



## HDRider

I always liked Jethro Tull. I don't think I ever gave them the respect they deserved. I don't think Lars did either

And indeed it is for fans of Jethro Tull, who will have wondered if they’d ever get another studio album – the previous one was in 2003, and that was a Christmas album (although done in puckish Anderson style). New LP The Zealot Gene originated in early 2017 with a list Anderson made of primal emotions: “Bad stuff like anger, jealousy, retribution, then good stuff like love, compassion, loyalty,” he says.








Jethro Tull’s Ian Anderson: ‘Dressing up was fun – but my codpiece was distinctly unfragrant’


Playing the flute on one leg, Anderson’s jester-like image turned the prog rockers into global stars in the 70s. With their first new album in 20 years, he talks about the passion behind the pomp – and why he could never be ‘generic, like the Stones and the Who’




www.theguardian.com





They have a new album.


----------



## HDRider

*Deep Purple - Child In Time - Live (1970)*


----------



## HDRider

Sweet child in time
You'll see the line
The line that's drawn between
Good and bad

See the blind man
Shooting at the world
Bullets flying
Ohh taking toll

If you've been bad
Oh Lord I bet you have
And you've not been hit
Oh by flying lead

You'd better close your eyes
Ooohhhh bow your head
Wait for the ricochet


----------



## HDRider

*Rachel Bradshaw featuring Jamey Johnson - "If I Needed You" *


----------



## 67drake




----------



## 67drake




----------



## 67drake




----------



## HDRider

Jimmy was not a human


----------



## 67drake




----------



## MoonRiver

This is a song called Someday the Rains Will Fall by John Mellancamp. I heard it on an NCIS rerun, looked it up, and found over the years a lot of other people who heard it on NCIS had also looked it up. Very haunting. I would call it country blues.


----------



## muleskinner2

"Honey I miss you, but my aim is getting better".


----------



## 67drake

muleskinner2 said:


> "Honey I miss you, but my aim is getting better".


----------



## HDRider

*Small Town (Acoustic Version)*


----------



## starrynights

HDRider said:


> *Rachel Bradshaw featuring Jamey Johnson - "If I Needed You" *


now you're singin my songs


----------



## starrynights

starrynights said:


> now you're singin my songs


----------



## starrynights

starrynights said:


>


----------



## HDRider

starrynights said:


>


This my fav from Kris - I am a KK fan

*Kris Kristofferson - Sunday morning coming down*


----------



## HDRider

Not a song, and it is long. If you like Zeppelin you will like this


----------



## mreynolds

HDRider said:


>


A group of them used to come every year to our annual festival and play. I guess they got too popular to go small town anymore. I would go just to hear them play.


----------



## mreynolds

HDRider said:


> The voice of grandfathers


That is uncanny how they sound exactly like their pappy.


----------



## mreynolds

My preferred version.


----------



## HDRider

I think Tom's music moves me more than anything out there right now

*In God We Trust - Tom MacDonald, Adam Calhoun, Struggle Jennings & Nova Rockafeller*


----------



## HDRider

*Adam Calhoun - "Hate Ya Self" *


I never heard of Adam until I watched Tom


----------



## 67drake

Is this the same Adam Calhoun?


----------



## HDRider

67drake said:


> Is this the same Adam Calhoun?


Yes


----------



## 67drake

Haha. I’ve watched that video for a couple years, but I didn’t know he was a musician. I thought he was just a conservative guy on utube.


----------



## 67drake

This was the first video I ever saw of his. Says it was posted on utube 5 years ago.


----------



## HDRider

New to me. He is funny.


----------



## HDRider

*Iggy Pop*
Michigan original


----------



## HDRider

*Struggle Jennings & Caitlynne Curtis - Cries of the Crusaders*


----------



## HDRider

*Have You Ever Seen The Rain - Struggle Jennings & Brianna Harness*


----------



## HDRider

*God We Need You Now' 🙏 Struggle Jennings & Caitlynne Curtis*


----------



## Syth

A track from the new Haiduk album _Diabolica_ [metal]


----------



## HDRider

Thrash raises my blood pressure, in a good way


----------



## 67drake

Not a song, but posting a video of an old school reverb. I’m lusting after one of these. I’m supposed to pick up another car next month. Already looking for a reverb to put in it.


----------



## HDRider

Never heard of such a thing for a car

Seen it on amps.


----------



## 67drake

Yeah, it wasn’t a real popular option. I would say less than 5% of cars had it, maybe like 2-3%? Just a nostalgic thing for me. The movie American Graffiti has a scene or two where Wolf Man Jacks audio is playing in the scene. You can hear the heavy reverb. I assume this is supposed to be as if you were listening on a car reverb.
My wife will roll her eyes, as well as some others,but we’re different in some ways. .
I just got motivated to dig out my American Graffiti cd or tape. I haven’t watched it for a few years.


----------



## kinderfeld

Just saw these guys in Atlanta. Great show!


----------



## HDRider

...


----------



## 67drake




----------



## 67drake

When I’m in the mood. 
WARNING- some instruments may have been harmed in the filming of this video. 
Edit- it looks like you have to click on the “watch on YouTube “ box?


----------



## HDRider




----------



## 67drake

HDRider said:


>


That’s actually on my favorites list! I found it while digging around on YouTube a few years back. I never had heard of anything by Boz pre “Lido Shuffle “, when he got a lot of airplay. Pretty much anything the Allman brothers did, I love.


----------



## 67drake

I had this as a screen saver on my computer at work years ago. Everyone would ask “Who is that?”
“Boz”
“Really!?”


----------



## 67drake




----------



## 67drake

I can’t play a lick of guitar, if I could I’d sound like-


----------



## 67drake

Or this


----------



## 67drake

Or even


----------



## HDRider

*Dolly Parton Stairway To Heaven*


----------



## kinderfeld

Sympathy For The Devil


----------



## muleskinner2

I think my Dog's a Democrat by Bryan Lewis


----------



## 67drake




----------



## muleskinner2

Running Bare by Jim Nesbitt


----------



## Syth




----------



## muleskinner2

Daylight come an me wan go home.


----------



## HDRider

muleskinner2 said:


> Daylight come an me wan go home.


Don't you know how to find YT songs?

Or are you just humming real loud?


----------



## kinderfeld

muleskinner2 said:


> Daylight come an me wan go home.


Reminds me of Beetlejuice.


----------



## muleskinner2

HDRider said:


> Don't you know how to find YT songs?
> 
> Or are you just humming real loud?


I know how to find the song, I don't know how to bring the video here.


----------



## HDRider

muleskinner2 said:


> I know how to find the song, I don't know how to bring the video here.


I see.

If you will allow me to help.

I don't use my phone so I cannot help if you do. I am sure someone else can.

On a PC while you are watching the video right click the body of the video. 

You will see










Left click "Copy video URL"

Then go back to HT to a new message. Hold the Ctrl button and press the letter V button - That will post the URL

Then post your message on HT. It is there for all to see.


----------



## muleskinner2

HDRider said:


> I see.
> 
> If you will allow me to help.
> 
> I don't use my phone so I cannot help if you do. I am sure someone else can.
> 
> On a PC while you are watching the video right click the body of the video.
> 
> You will see
> 
> View attachment 111285
> 
> 
> Left click "Copy video URL"
> 
> Then go back to HT to a new message. Hold the Ctrl button and the letter V button - That will post the URL
> 
> Then post your message on HT. It is there for all to see.


Thanks


----------



## mreynolds

@muleskinner2


----------



## KC Rock

Duh best...


----------



## 67drake

My favorite Stevie song


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

One of my fav Zepps, and is found on no studio album


----------



## HDRider

The live version

I was never really a fan of Zepp's live recordings, but I did always want to be Robert Plant


----------



## HDRider

Found this today - I like it


----------



## HDRider




----------



## kinderfeld

HDRider said:


> One of my fav Zepps, and is found on no studio album


Here's one of theirs that never got much air time.


----------



## kinderfeld

A classic.


----------



## 67drake

Well, I’ll throw mine in there-


----------



## 67drake




----------



## 67drake

Oh, and I couldn’t resist, you wonder why France rolled over in WWII. I think they were asleep. Or maybe they stayed late after Lawrence Welk got done playing?


----------



## GTX63




----------



## HDRider




----------



## 67drake

I love a wa-wa pedal.


----------



## muleskinner2

I'am a Good Old American

Author unknown, provided by YouTube.


----------



## 67drake




----------



## HDRider

From 1967


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

That song might make you cry


----------



## 67drake

One of my favorite songs from the last year.


----------



## HDRider

Two Tennessee boys


----------



## mreynolds

HDRider said:


>


Love Kane Brown.


----------



## kinderfeld

Just saw these guys in Huntsville the other night. They put on an awesome show!


----------



## HDRider




----------



## JRHill02

HDRider said:


>


I only knew that song from Led Zep and it and the whole album is a classic. I'm not sure which artist I prefer on this but both do justice to an excellent song.

BTW, thanks for this update to the thread that brought it back up. Now that I can stream stuff I can broaden my horizons with 112 pages of other people's input. I like a broad range of music but not so much Polka or Rap. I don't think there will be too much of rap here, probably some polka  

Mr HDRider, I think cracking a brew with you would be really interesting.


----------



## HDRider

JRHill02 said:


> cracking a brew


Anytime my HT friend


----------



## HDRider

JRHill02 said:


> I only knew that song from Led Zep and it and the whole album is a classic. I'm not sure which artist I prefer on this but both do justice to an excellent song.
> 
> BTW, thanks for this update to the thread that brought it back up. Now that I can stream stuff I can broaden my horizons with 112 pages of other people's input. I like a broad range of music but not so much Polka or Rap. I don't think there will be too much of rap here, probably some polka
> 
> Mr HDRider, I think cracking a brew with you would be really interesting.


This guy wrote it and performed it originally






Love the Leadbelly


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

They come along once in a lifetime


----------



## HDRider




----------



## kinderfeld




----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

Coolio died yesterday

I always liked this song


----------



## 67drake

I’m kinda partial to this version.


----------



## mreynolds

Love solo guitar songs.


----------



## Pony

I've been unsuccessfully (so far) trying to find an audio/video of Jonathon Brandmeier's _Walleye_.  Been in my head since I read about the cheaters at the walleye tourney.


----------



## 67drake

Couldn’t find it either, but I did find this, which I haven’t heard since I lived in Illinoy


----------



## HDRider




----------



## kinderfeld




----------



## kinderfeld

Alex Jones' recent legal battles made me think of this song.😁


----------



## HDRider




----------



## 67drake




----------



## HDRider

67drake said:


>


I ate at the restaurant that made that. Leo's on Shepherd in Houston. 









Top 9 Houston Restaurant Closings of the Decade


1. Maxim's Maxim's closed in January 2001. It was possibly the most influential restaurant in Houston's culinary history. It was the only upscale restaurant in the city for decades and its French cooking and quasi-French dining room became the very definition of fine dining for generations of...




www.houstonpress.com


----------



## HDRider




----------



## 67drake




----------



## kinderfeld




----------



## mreynolds

This guy was fresh out of prison when he wrote this. Makes the lyrics make sense.


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

This will touch your heart, and bring a tear to your eye


----------



## HDRider

Gifts from God


----------



## HDRider

I love 'murica


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Vjk

When I'm agitated I play this and everyone knows to leave me alone.


----------



## mreynolds

Vjk said:


> When I'm agitated I play this and everyone knows to leave me alone.


I saw Stevie Ray in a little dive bar in my hometown years ago before he got really big.


----------



## kinderfeld




----------



## HDRider

I like this guy. When he found out he was dying he said you can't live like I did and expect to live a long time. He was 56 when he died


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider




----------



## Riverdale

An old friend is the lead guitarist and founder


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Montanarchist

Here's an older, not that old though, favorite of mine.


----------



## 67drake

New Metallica song released today. Sounds more like their earlier years.


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

Steve Winwood's voice has held up very well. He is 74 years old


----------



## kinderfeld




----------



## kinderfeld

Saw these guys open for Jinjer last Sunday.
Put on a really good show.


----------



## muleskinner2

"It's hard to kiss the lips at night, that chew your ass out all day long".


----------



## 67drake




----------

